# Причины боли в спине



## doc (12 Янв 2014)

Боль в спине хотя бы однажды испытывал, наверное, каждый человек. У кого-то это был случайный эпизод в жизни, для многих эта боль становится серьёзной проблемой. Обычно она возникает в виде приступа, хотя иногда может остаться и долгое время ощущаться как фоновая болезненность и дискомфорт. Для некоторых людей боль в спине становится настоящим испытанием. Из-за неё ломается привычный образ жизни, теряется трудоспособность, может возникать проф. непригодность.
Для лечения таких пациентов медицина предлагает довольно однообразный набор медикаментов. В первую очередь назначаются НПВП, т.е. обезболивающие. Какой смысл в это вкладывается? Обезболивание не является лечением, ведь причина заболевания при таком подходе остаётся нетронутой. Здесь мы подходим к главному парадоксу современной вертебрологии (науки о болезнях позвоночника).
Классического осмотра, ощупывания пациента теперь уже почти не увидишь на приёмах у врача. Источник боли НЕ ИЩЕТСЯ!! Вместо этого человека направляют на МРТ. При этом любая патология, найденная таким способом, будет считаться причиной заболевания. А если позвоночник абсолютно здоровый? Тупик...

Задумаемся на минуту. Кардиолог лечит сердце, окулист глаза, уролог почки...и т.д. Попытаемся сложить из органов, которыми занимается каждый конкретный врач человеческое тело. Не получится, чего-то не хватает. Не хватает мышц. Врача, который бы лечил мышцы в номенклатуре врачебных специальностей нет. А это примерно 40-50% массы нашего тела! Странно. Нет врача - нет проблем? Могут ли мышцы, в отличие от всех прочих органов и тканей, служить нам верой и правдой от рождения до смерти и при этом оставаться здоровыми ВСЕГДА? Кто скажет да, тот верит в чудеса. Разумеется, не могут. Тогда почему мы ничего не знаем о болезнях мышц, почему нет врача-миолога, который бы лечил наши мышцы?

В 1952 году в США вышла монография Дж.Г.Тревелл и С.Ринцлера, посвящённая самому распространённому заболеванию мышц - триггерным точкам, вызывающим сильную боль. Что такое триггерная точка? Это участок нейро-мышечной дисфункции, проявляющийся нарушением функционального состояния концевых двигательных пластинок в мышце. При этом возникает локальное уплотнение в толще мышечной ткани с образованием болезненного укороченного тяжа. Это состояние можно назвать контрактурой, т.е. длительность процесса ничем не ограничена. Триггерная точка без специального лечения будет существовать в организме пожизненно. Важно знать, что существует две формы существования триггерных точек: активная, проявляющаяся болью, и латентная - без болевых ощущений в покое. Под влиянием различных неблагоприятных факторов (переохлаждение, длительное сидение в неудобной позе, подъём тяжести, сквозняк, нервная перегрузка) латентная точка может снова активироваться с появлением уже знакомой человеку боли. Другими словами, миофасциальные синдромы характеризуются цикличностью, когда обострение сменяется ремиссией. Многие люди, читающие эти строки, воскликнут: в точности, как у меня! Действительно, именно триггерные точки чаще всего вызывают боль в спине, шее, конечностях. То, что обычно приписывают остеохондрозу или грыжам.

В 1983 году Дж.Г.Тревелл и Д.Г.Симонс опубликовали совместный труд "Миофасциальные боли" (на русском языке книга вышла в 1989), где показали как проводить диагностику и лечить триггерные точки. В США книга произвела сенсацию. Наконец-то были найдены и научно доказаны главные причины мышечно-скелетных болей. И найдены способы их лечения.
К сожалению, медицина пошла другим путём. В 1973 году были введены в эксплуатацию первые компьютерные томографы, с 1988 начала применяться спиральная томография, в 1992 появились двухсрезовые томографы... Вся эта аппаратура была направлена в первую очередь на диагностику заболеваний позвоночника. Мышцы оказались не у дел.

Давайте рассмотрим гипотетическую ситуацию. У человека сильнейшая боль в спине. Первое, что ему назначат - МРТ. Результаты могут быть различными.
1. Допустим, нашли грыжу. На неё и свалят боль. Ведь пациента никто не ощупывал, не исследовал на наличие триггерных точек.
“Миофасциальные триггерные точки служат наиболее распространённой причиной возникновения загадочной боли в спине… Из 283 больных с диагнозом упорной, не поддающейся лечению хронической, но доброкачественной боли, направленных по поводу хронической боли позвоночника на специальное лечение, у 96%, обнаружились болезненные триггерные точки” (Д.Г.Симонс и соавт., 2005).
“Больные, которые испытывали сильную боль, вызванную другими причинами, например сердечным приступом, переломом костей или почечной коликой, утверждают, что миофасциальная боль...может быть значительно сильнее” (Дж.Г.Тревелл, Д.Г.Симонс, 1989).
Но это никого не интересует. Есть грыжа, всё остальное не важно.
2. Рассмотрим второй вариант. Сильная боль в спине, на МРТ "всего лишь" протрузия. Источник боли снова не ищется.
3. Третий вариант. Сильнейшая боль, на МРТ более-менее хорошо. ??? Тупик?

Как лечат этих трёх гипотетических больных? Обезболивающие.Поможет, отлично, запишем в плюс доктору (На самом деле: если активная триггерная точка перейдёт в латентное состояние - уйдёт боль, не перейдёт, будет болеть дальше).
Не поможет консервативное лечение при наличии грыжи - к хирургу. А куда без грыжи? Только ждать, когда она наконец появится. И тогда - к хирургу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2014)

Не правильное рассуждение  в отношении оперативного лечения
Оперируют не только мрт снимки и просто боль, а оперируют человека у которого есть проявления корешкового синдрома в сочетании с вышеперечисленным.
Доктор, вы неврологический осмотр своим пациентам делаете?

Не правильное рассуждение в отношении консервативного лечения.
Кроме нпвп в лечение входит и физиотерапия, и лфк, и рефлексотерапия, и мануальная терапия. Это все в стандарте лечения. Другой вопрос, соблюдается ли этот стандарт.

Оперативное лечение и консервативное лечение-это один путь, но разные этапы.
А одним из видов консервативного лечения является и мануальная терапия (объеденим сюда все) где одна из задач борьба с той болью, что вызывается мфс.
А оперативное лечение имеет своей задачей борьбу с болью вызываемую механический сдавлением корешка (и не только грыжей).
Точки приложения совершенно разные и объединяет их только то, что там и здесь есть боль, но это разная боль.

Конечно эти боли могут сочетаться и чаще всего сочетаются, и конечно можно их перепутать, именно для этого и нужен осмотр невролога, который позволяет отличить одни причины от других.

При правильном посыле темы -боль в спине, не проведена грань между причинами боли.
Тревелл для того и приводит способы  диагностики мфс, чтобы врач лечил именно мфс, а не корешковую боль.
А при сочетании этих болей (что чаще всего) возможно и сочетание этих видов лечения.
Кстати мфс может быть и при онкологии и лечение мфс не отменяет лечения онкологии, как и корешкового синдрома.
И надо помнить, что корешковый синдром лечится не только операцией и нпвп назначается именно поэтому, а не назначается просто обезболивающее!

Форум читают пациенты и создание у их мнения, что причиной боли является только мфс, создает у них неправильное отношение к боли и его лечению.
К сожалению этих причин множество.
Другой вопрос, что мфс основная причина жалоб. 
Основная, но не единственная.
Кстати и неудачи лечения боли в спине, при поиске причин неудачи, почти всегда упираются именно в эти другие причины, требующие другого лечения.


----------



## doc (13 Янв 2014)

Совсем наоборот. Всё, что приходилось читать на форуме, заточено на грыжи. Обсуждаются только грыжи, как будто ничего другого в организме больного быть не может. Это мы можем друг другу про стандарты рассказывать. А на деле люди приходят от неврологов, который их кормил таблетками, и не вылечив, выписал на работу. Нет даже попытки разобраться. Нет не то что мануальной терапии или другого нормального лечения, ОСМОТРА даже не было ни разу, кроме иголочки да молоточка по коленке!
Миофасциальные синдромы просто не знают. Зря Вы боитесь их гипердиагностики, неврологи слыхом о них не слыхивали. А в действительности это самая частая причина болевого синдрома.

Вы просили цитату насчёт неврологии:
“При инъекции гипертонического раствора хлористого натрия в глубокие мышцы на уровне L5 отражённая боль возникала на заднебоковой поверхности бедра и голени”. Это показывает, что во многих случаях так называемый корешковый синдром остеохондроза на самом деле является проявлением миофасциальной патологии глубоких паравертебральных мышц. К тому же боль по задней или боковой поверхности бедра и голени, иногда до самой стопы, могут давать сателлитные триггерные точки в ягодичных мышцах, которые формируются под влиянием первичных активных триггерных точек в околопозвоночных мышцах (Дж.Г.Тревелл, Д.Г.Симонс, 1989).

"Симптомы, обусловленные сдавлением плечевой мышцей поверхностной... ветви лучевого нерва, характеризуется признаками дизестезии, покалыванием и онемением по тыльной поверхности большого пальца кисти". (Д.Г.Симонс и соавт., 2005)

"Дорзальные ответвления спинномозговых нервов обеспечивают чувствительность кожи. Поскольку эти дорзальные ветви на пути к коже проходят сквозь околопозвоночные мышцы, неудивительно, что большинство больных... помимо ощущения боли, будут предъявлять жалобы на симптомы, обусловленные сдавлением нервов."(там же).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2014)

Доктор.
Отраженная боль и корешковый синдром, это разное!


----------



## ylianovich (14 Янв 2014)

Неврологу в поликлинике  на весь!!!! осмотр дается 5-7 мин,(опрос, осмотр, запись по всем бумагам и компьютерам, умозаключение в виде диагноза, назначение обследования, лечение, направление на консультации и до обследование и др....) и при фактически скрининговом осмотре действительно не всегда прощупывают мышцы... и он (невролог) прежде всего думает не об "остеохондрозе", а как бы какую не будь гадость не пропустить...Вы знаете о чем я. В основном неврологи знают о триггерных точках (МФС), и умеют отличать корешковый с-м от МФБС и.т.д. Но я согласен что лечением его в прямую не занимаются, а если хотят этим заниматься - проходят специализацию по ман. терапии.... Посмотрите в основном ман.т. - неврологи по основной специальности...Ну вот, о чем это я, ах да о причинах болей в спине...я 20 лет уже занимаюсь узнаванием (распознованием, познованием...)  этих причин, и все время удивляюсь их разнообразию..


----------



## doc (14 Янв 2014)

ylianovich написал(а):


> Неврологу в поликлинике  на весь!!!! осмотр дается 5-7 мин,(опрос, осмотр, запись по всем бумагам и компьютерам, умозаключение в виде диагноза, назначение обследования, лечение, направление на консультации и до обследование и др....) и при фактически скрининговом осмотре действительно не всегда прощупывают мышцы... и он (невролог) прежде всего думает не об "остеохондрозе", а как бы какую не будь гадость не пропустить...Вы знаете о чем я. В основном неврологи знают о триггерных точках (МФС), и умеют отличать корешковый с-м от МФБС и.т.д. Но я согласен что лечением его в прямую не занимаются, а если хотят этим заниматься - проходят специализацию по ман. терапии.... Посмотрите в основном ман.т. - неврологи по основной специальности...Ну вот, о чем это я, ах да о причинах болей в спине...я 20 лет уже занимаюсь узнаванием (распознованием, познованием...)  этих причин, и все время удивляюсь их разнообразию..


Оттого, что халтура якобы вынужденная (5-7 мин), она не перестаёт быть халтурой. Кто мешает доктору затратить нужное количество времени на качественный осмотр? Кстати говоря, некоторые неврологи иногда по часу смотрят больного, а все, кто не успел попасть - идут к ним же платно. Такая маленькая хитрость, чтобы подзаработать.
Насчёт знакомства врачей с миофасциальными синдромами сильно сомневаюсь. Я свою монографию отправлял ещё до публикации почитать известному профессору, автору отличных книг по медицине. Он мне такое написал! Мне пришлось срочно в рукопись дописывать пояснения насчёт того, что такое триггерные точки!!!
Нет, по наслышке-то многие "знают". Не понимая сути.

Вы пишете о разнообразии причин. Даже теоретически их вряд ли может быть больше 5, ну 10. В реальности вопрос чаще всего встаёт "мышцы или грыжа"? Про остеохондроз не пишу, считая доказанным его непричастность к болевым проявлениям. Так вот. Порассуждаем. Бывают грыжи, выявляемые случайно, без болей? Бывают. С другой стороны, бывают пациенты с болями, не имеющими грыж и явной костной патологии. Встречались? Да сколько угодно. Выводы? Является ли грыжа необходимым и достаточным условием возникновения болевого синдрома? НЕТ!!! Расхождение рентгена и клиники должно наводить на размышления. Далеко не всё, что показывают сканы является причиной клинических проявлений.
С миофасциальным синдромом такого не бывает. Если я нахожу проблемную мышцу, дающую боль и работаю с ней, БОЛЬ УХОДИТ. Даже, если при этом у пациента на МРТ диагностирована грыжа! Да хоть пять грыж! Они нормально с ними живут и радуются жизни. Я привык доверять фактам. Всеобщее "очарование" грыжами мне кажется массовым помешательством.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2014)

Доктор, если причиной боли является грыжа диска, то есть корешковый синдром.
Именно так и определяют.


----------



## doc (15 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, если причиной боли является грыжа диска, то есть корешковый синдром.
> Именно так и определяют.


Тогда нам нужно разобраться с тем, что Вы называете корешковым синдромом.
Википедия говорит, что основной причиной его является остеохондроз. Наверное потому, что именно остеохондрозники Я.Ю.Попелянский и проч.) придумали эту нелепицу. Я выкладывал сканы из монографии П.Л.Жаркова, где безупречно доказана анатомическая несостоятельность этого термина.
На всякий случай даю ссылку повторно: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20765/page-6.
Там есть такие слова: "...описание при КТ и МРТ-исследованиях сдавления "корешков" в межпозвонковых отверстиях не соответствуют действительности.
Человек специально изучал этот вопрос, исследуя скелетированные препараты, рентгенологические данные и самые авторитетные анатомические руководства. Репутация у профессора безупречная, он приводит железные доказательства своей позиции, и мне нет причин не доверять его работам, - которые никто из учёных до сих пор не опроверг.
У Вас есть научные доказательства неправоты профессора Жаркова? Или просто такова общепринятая точка зрения?

На всякий случай посмотрел Синельникова, т.4: "*Все спинномозговые узлы, за исключением узла копчикового корешка, плотно окружены твёрдой мозговой оболочкой...*". И далее: "Передний и задний корешки одного уровня и одной стороны *тотчас* кнаружи от спинномозгового узла соединяются, образуя спинномозговой нерв, n.spinalis, который является, таким образом, смешанным".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2014)

Корешковый синдром всегда один и его причина в остеохондрозе, только Вы рассматриваете только часть остеохондроза, а надо рассматривать и его последствия- протрузии, проляпсы, спондилоартроз и спондилез.
Никогда не читал википедию про медицину, но прочитал специально.
Перечитайте там в разделе осложнения ясно написано, что осложнением остеохондроза является грыжа диска, она-то и дает корешковый синдром.
Все просто, если проще это стадии развитии остеохондроза.
Мфс, это отдельное заболевание, даже по МКБ 10.
Может ли все сочетаться? Конечно!
Но это никак не одно и тоже.
Теория Жаркова, повторюсь теория, давно не рассматривается в учебных заведениях, поскольку ее (теорию) опровергла жизнь.
Добро пожаловать на операцию!
Я был.


Одна причина мфс, и есть определение (термин)
Другая  остеохондроз (со всеми его последствиями), и есть определение (термин)

И Тревеел и писал об этом свою монографию, чтобы не путали.


----------



## doc (15 Янв 2014)

Про Жаркова информация некорректная. Я говорю не о каких-то теориях, а об анатомических исследованиях, опубликованных, в 2001 году.
То есть Вы опять, не вникая в суть, просто отвергаете, потому что так привычнее?

Насчёт остеохондроза поспорим, но в отдельной ветке?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2014)

Об анатомических исследование на трупах?
Кстати, знаете что желудок живого и мертвого человека отличается по виду.
А ведь в атласе, по которому мы учились, нарисован мертвый желудок!
Сходите на операцию.


----------



## doc (16 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Об анатомических исследование на трупах?
> Кстати, знаете что желудок живого и мертвого человека отличается по виду.
> А ведь в атласе, по которому мы учились, нарисован мертвый желудок!
> Сходите на операцию.


То есть нормальных аргументов не будет.
Данные Жаркова опровергнуть невозможно:
1. Он исследовал не только трупы, но и живых (рентгенологов вообще-то называют прижизненными морфологами!), он сверял всё по МРТ, КТ и рентгену.
Вообще-то, если бы прочитали первоисточник или хотя бы те сканы, что я выкладывал, предмета спора просто бы не было. (Это как при Сталине: "Солженицына не читал, но тоже осуждаю").
2. Если у человека корешки соединяются вместе ещё ДО ВЫХОДА из Dura Mater, - так это что у живого, что у трупа, без разницы. Из дурального мешка выходит смешанный нерв, вот в чём суть !

Почему с некоторыми людьми бывает бесполезно спорить? Вместо доводов у них непоколебимая уверенность в собственной правоте. Грустно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2014)

Аргументы нужны если человек пытаться что-то *доказать*, а не доказываю, а *описываю* нормальную анатомию.
И Ваша попытка сослаться на одну из неудачных попыток ее пересмотра, Вами же и опровергается.



> 2. Если у человека корешки соединяются вместе ещё ДО ВЫХОДА из Dura Mater, - так это что у живого, что у трупа, без разницы. Из дурального мешка выходит смешанный нерв, вот в чём суть !


То есть корешковый синдром, по Вашему, только когда придавлен корешок?
Доктор, интересно передний или задний?
Доктор, при корешковом синдроме есть и чувствительные и двигательные нарушения.
А теперь исходя из Вашего же замечания, найдите место где одновременно можно придавить и чувствительную и двигательную часть.
Нет другого места, кроме межпозвонкового отверстия.

Или назовете?
Посмотрите у Жаркова, что является причиной корешкового синдрома?
Кстати, Солженицына читал.
С трудом.
Не все понравилось.


----------



## AIR (17 Янв 2014)

Ну, прямо, " горячие финские парни " !
Тогда и у меня вопрос: если сдавливается корешок ( спиномозговой нерв ) в межпозвонковом отверстии грыжей диска, то это как я понимаю, есть корешковый синдром.
А если этот же самый нерв сдавливается на 3 сантиметра дальше изменёнными мышцами например, то будет ли отличаться симптоматика от так называемого корешкового синдрома, вроде как не должна, ведь вряд ли этот нерв за 3 сантиметра хоть как то изменился... И как это состояние мы назовём, ведь корешковым вроде как бы не этично, а проявления вроде как бы идентичны....


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть корешковый синдром, по Вашему, только когда придавлен корешок?
> Доктор, интересно передний или задний?
> Доктор, при корешковом синдроме есть и чувствительные и двигательные нарушения.


Если вы говорите "корешковый синдром", то наверное имеется в виду сдавление *корешка*? Исходя из анатомии это возможно только внутри твёрдой мозговой оболочки. Наверное, это возможно, но согласитесь, это казуистика, что-то довольно редкое.
Если вы имеете в виду сдавление *нерва*, так это не может называться *корешковым* синдромом (по определению).
Тогда вам следует дать определение корешкового синдрома. Иначе получается терминологическая неразбериха.

А далее очень важное замечание  *AIR*, действительно, почему априори только грыжа может этот нерв сдавливать?

И ещё. Мы немного отошли от темы. Причины боли в спине. Я проанализировал по данным литературы количество неврологических осложнений при болях в спине. И напрасно вы считаете, что всегда идут смешанные (двигательные и чувствительные) расстройства. Это не так.
Так вот чувствительные расстройства составляют 10-15% от всех случаев болей в спине, максимум. Двигательных и того меньше. Даже если все эти проценты списать на грыжи, получается 80% боли в спине не имеет неврологической симптоматики и не может быть связано с грыжами. Даже при их наличии. И жизнь это подтверждает. Наверняка у вас есть пациенты с грыжами, не испытывающие никаких болей (после нормального лечения). Скажу крамольную вещь. Я считаю, что грыжа даёт боль настолько редко, что в качестве источника боли её можно не рассматривать совсем! В патогенезе болевого синдрома для грыжи нет места.
Грыжи находят у подростков, даже детей, у взрослых - при этом боли у них нет, неврологии нет.
Пациент с грыжей лечится, симптомы уходят, грыжа остаётся. Но не болит!
Сам ремиттирующий характер клиники свидетельствует против объёмного процесса. Так ведёт себя только триггер. Активная фаза сменяется латентной и наоборот. А неуспех в лечении болевого синдрома - это неумение лечить именно миофасциальные синдромы. Доктор всё время "ублажает" грыжу. И терпит фиаско.

Факты, доктор, вещь упрямая. Вы можете отмахиваться от них сколь угодно долго. Опыт лечения докторов, опирающихся на концепцию Тревелл, гораздо более успешен, чем попытки лобовых атак грыж. Для меня наличие грыжи у пациента ничего не меняет в тактике лечения. Человека беспокоит боль. Нужно найти её источник, и устранить. Это работает гораздо эффективнее, чем бессмысленное лечение грыж, которые вылечить нельзя.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, если причиной боли является грыжа диска, то есть корешковый синдром.


Наверное не стоит здесь ставить знак равенства. Грыжи бывают бессимптомными, а корешковый с-м может давать и, к примеру, грушевидная мышца или опухоль...
Вот тут,Иголь Зинчук дал неплдохую статейку по МРТ диагностике
https://www.medhouse.ru/attachments/37260/
Там неплохо описана периодизация и все ответвления остеохондроза.
Кстати, вот еще причина компрессии корешка: сиовивльная киста дугоотростчатого сустава. Вот где есть место разгуляться с УВТ!



doc написал(а):


> Я свою монографию


Монографию в студию!


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Наверное не стоит здесь ставить знак равенства. Грыжи бывают бессимптомными, а корешковый с-м может давать и, к примеру, грушевидная мышца или опухоль...
> Вот тут,Иголь Зинчук дал неплдохую статейку по МРТ диагностике
> https://www.medhouse.ru/attachments/37260/
> Там неплохо описана периодизация и все ответвления остеохондроза.


Давайте по остеохондрозу отдельно. Я для затравки создам ветку и побеседуем, если хотите.
Монография в процессе, ещё даже точной даты выхода нет.
Там, кстати, критика теории грыж, нынешней теории остеохондроза, моя теория остеохондроза и грыж. Выйдет, можно обсудить. Готов принять любую конструктивную критику.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Давайте по остеохондрозу отдельно.


Интересно, как же это можно отдельно, когда каждая статия развития остеохондроза дает свою боль в спине (в отличие от корешкового синдрома).


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Инетерсно, как же это можно отдельно, когда каждая статия развития остеохондроза дает свою боль в спине (в отличие от корешкового синдрома).


Отдельно? Что, не понял?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Отдельно? Что, не понял?


Ну вы предлагаете рассматривать боль в спине отдельно от остеохондроза, тогда как 90% болей в спине это именно и есть остеохондроз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Наверное не стоит здесь ставить знак равенства. Грыжи бывают бессимптомными, а корешковый с-м может давать и, к примеру, грушевидная мышца или опухоль...
> Вот тут,Иголь Зинчук дал неплдохую статейку по МРТ диагностике
> https://www.medhouse.ru/attachments/37260/
> Там неплохо описана периодизация и все ответвления остеохондроза.
> Кстати, вот еще причина компрессии корешка: сиовивльная киста дугоотростчатого сустава. Вот где есть место разгуляться с УВТ!


Конечно.
Посыл другой. Если есть корешковый синдром, то есть причина для сдавления.
Посмотрите первый пост автора.
Получается что на операцию посылают потому что есть грыжа.
Повторюсь.
На операцию посылают потому, что есть показания к операции, среди который есть и грыжа.
А среди показаний основной корешковый синдром (не буду развивать какой).

А по поводу названия корешкового синдрома.
DOC вы не невролог, я прав.
Кстати, какая специализация?
Может потому такок непонимание терминологии.


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ну вы предлагаете рассматривать боль в спине отдельно от остеохондроза, тогда как 90% болей в спине это именно и есть остеохондроз.


Не могу согласиться. По моему мнению остеохондроз болей давать не может в принципе. Это уже предмет для дискуссии. Только аргументированной, а не просто мнения.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может потому такок непонимание терминологии.


Сдавливается якобы нерв, а называется корешковый синдром! Дайте определение, чтобы было понятно.
А мою реплику выше прокомментируете?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Повторюсь.
> На операцию посылают потому, что есть показания к операции, среди который есть и грыжа.
> А среди показаний основной корешковый синдром (не буду развивать какой).


И с этим не поспоришь. Тут я с вами солидарен, всех не выличишь, некоторых надо оперировать... 


doc написал(а):


> Не могу согласиться. По моему мнению остеохондроз болей давать не может в принципе. Это уже предмет для дискуссии. Только аргументированной, а не просто мнения.


В данном постулате я опирался на монографию Ивничева, который, и на мой взгляд совершенно справедливо, включил в периодизацию остеохондроза, как раннюю стадию миотонический сндром. А это боль. И боль, которая будет сопровождать больного весь долгий и трудный путь неравной борьбы со старостью. Да и все остальные элементы остеохондроза: артрит, артроз, спондилолиз, грыжа, сосудистые и невральные проявления сопровождаются своими болевыми проявлениями. Следовательно, невозможно обозвать тему "Боль в спине" и не говорить в ней про остеохондроз. 
Как видите, у меня тоже есть аргументы...


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И с этим не поспоришь. Тут я с вами солидарен, всех не выличишь, некоторых надо оперировать...
> 
> В данном постулате я опирался на монографию Ивничева, который, и на мой взгляд совершенно справедливо, включил в периодизацию остеохондроза, как раннюю стадию миотонический сндром. А это боль. И боль, которая будет сопровождать больного весь долгий и трудный путь неравной борьбы со старостью. Да и все остальные элементы остеохондроза: артрит, артроз, спондилолиз, грыжа, сосудистые и невральные проявления сопровождаются своими болевыми проявлениями. Следовательно, невозможно обозвать тему "Боль в спине" и не говорить в ней про остеохондроз.
> Как видите, у меня тоже есть аргументы...


Это уже хорошо. Аргументы приветствуются!
Я знаком с такой трактовкой Иваничева. Это, кстати говоря, один из самых прогрессивных специалистов, вылетевших из гнезда Я.Ю.Попелянского (автора теории остеохондроза). Но Иваничев один из первых от этой теории отказался. ”Несостоятельность попыток связывания болевых синдромов мышц, связок, суставов конечностей с дистрофическим поражением позвоночника очевидна” (Иваничев). Как связать воедино две противоположные позиции одного человека?

В отношении миотонического синдрома. А он зачем вообще нужен? Чтобы продлить агонию умирающей теории Попелянского? Миотонический синдром - не что иное как миофасциальный синдром, не имеющий к остеохондрозу никакого отношения. Боль в спине без остеохондроза может быть? Да. А без миотонического синдрома (на самом деле без миофасциального!). Исключительно редко.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Миотонический синдром - не что иное как миофасциальный синдром


Помилуйте! Даже сама Трэвелл, не ставила между ними знак равенства. Отрицая гипертонус вы погубите всю психосоматику! А это святотатсво...


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Помилуйте! Даже сама Трэвелл, не ставила между ними знак равенства. Отрицая гипертонус вы погубите всю психосоматику! А это святотатсво...


Такого крутого диагноза Тревелл просто не знала. Поэтому ничего про миотонический синдром не писала. Если найдёте у неё подобное - я ваш должник.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Такого крутого диагноза Тревелл просто не знала. Поэтому ничего про миотонический синдром не писала. Если найдёте у неё подобное - я ваш должник.


Не, мне лень...


----------



## doc (17 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> ”Несостоятельность попыток связывания болевых синдромов мышц, связок, суставов конечностей с дистрофическим поражением позвоночника очевидна” (Иваничев)


А как насчёт цитатки?
Кстати Веселовский тоже отказался от остеохондроза. Попелянского многие покинули. Я вообще удивился, когда вы про остеохондроз написали. Вы же у Лиева учились. Он мышцам большое внимание уделяет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2014)

> Не могу согласиться. По моему мнению остеохондроз болей давать не может в принципе. Это уже предмет для дискуссии. Только аргументированной, а не просто мнения.



Чой-то все намешали в теме.
Начиная от ее названия.
Наверное правильно-Миофасциальный синдром, как ОДНА ИЗ ПРИЧИН боли в спине.

Какие нужны аргументы, ести все давно пределено.
Просто, нельзя однобоко рассматривать ситуацию боли в спине.
Причин для боли множество:
Анатомические изменения-листез.
Морфологические изменения (заболевания)-остопороз, спонлилит,  онкология, миофасциальный синдром.
Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения-остеохондроз, изменения дисков-клинически значимые грыжи дисков, изменения суставов-спондилоартроз.

Именно так, поскольку то, что мы называем остеохондрозом, везде в мире это просто дегенерация суставного хряща и подлежащей костной ткани, считай возрастная дегенерация,
А отношении позвоночника - остеохондроз, во всем мире считай рентгенологическое понятие-дистрофический процесс диска и подлежащей костной ткани тел двух позвонков.
И весь мир выделяет отдельные заболевания (остеохондроз, спондиоартроз, проляпс)
У нас в стране привыкли по остеохондрозом  называть весь комплекс дегенерации и дистрофии в позвоночнике.
Не надо смешивать понятия.
Даже в МКБ 10, МФС отдельный диагноз.
Надо на берегу определяться с тем, по какой терминологии мы работаем, прежде чем заявлять, что остеохондроз не дает боли.

Что вы называете остеохондрозом? Какого понимания вы придерживаетесь.




> Сдавливается якобы нерв, а называется корешковый синдром! Дайте определение, чтобы было понятно.
> А мою реплику выше прокомментируете?



Ясно, не невролог, иначе бы не задали этого вопроса.
Поскольку такова терминология неврологов и нейрохирургов.
Считайте что это показатель придавленности двух корешков.

Итак ответ на Ваш вопрос:


> Не поможет консервативное лечение при наличии грыжи - к хирургу. А куда без грыжи? Только ждать, когда она наконец появится. И тогда - к хирургу.


Если не помогает консервативное лечение (не день, не два, а два-три месяца, если нет неотложных показаний) и есть показание к операции (просто наличие грыжи никогда не являлось показание к операции), то да, к хирургу.

При этом надо помнить, что показания в два-три месяца, это не медицинкий показатель, это социальный показатель, это государство так решило, поскольку понимает что если не выздоровел за два месяца, то уже целый год будет болеть.
А медицинские, это только неотложные показания.

*С чего вдруг возник вопрос, о том что оперируют просто так, по наличию грыжи, в каких учебниках это написано!*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Янв 2014)

А doc так и не ответил на в опрос доктора Ступина о специализации, что косвенно подтверждает отсутствие подготовки по вертеброневрологии.


----------



## doc (18 Янв 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> А doc так и не ответил на в опрос доктора Ступина о специализации, что косвенно подтверждает отсутствие подготовки по вертеброневрологии.


А что включает в себя эта подготовка, доктор? Специальности вертеброневролог в России нет.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что вы называете остеохондрозом? Какого понимания вы придерживаетесь.


Я придерживаюсь общепринятого в России определения - дистрофический процесс диска с захватом прилежащих тел позвонков. Так считал папаша остеохондроза Я.Ю.Попелянский, а за ним вся его школа вертеброневрологии, хирурги Юмашев с Фурманом и пр. А также морфологи. Неужели кто-то подверг ревизии учение старика?
Именно этот дистрофический процесс болью не сопровождается и выявляется у людей случайно на рентгене. Если боль у кого-то всё же есть, то причина её другая. Потому что после стихания обострения всё те же самые дистрофические изменения на снимках остаются. Кстати, термин дегенерация вышел из употребления в 1955 году, а сохранился в обороте благодаря невежеству российских вертеброневрологов. Это вообще-то синоним термина дистрофия.

Насчёт всяких МКБ сразу скажу свою позицию, можете не соглашаться. Это всё придумано чиновниками от медицины, для удобства отчётности. Помню, там был раньше такой диагноз _Слабость неуточнённая_. Супер.
Я, как практический врач, предпочитаю что-то более близкое к реальной жизни. Поэтому МКБ не открываю.

По поводу корешков. Вы считаете, что принадлежность к профессии невролог можно выяснить, употребляет доктор термин корешковый синдром или нет? А если это анатомически неверно? Термин, кстати, ввёл в оборот тот же Попелянский, слабо знавший анатомию. И он же в конце жизни писал, что вертеброневрология - наука преимущественно о _рефлекторных_ синдромах остеохондроза. Надоели ему корешки. В* 670*-страничной монографии корешкам он уделил всего* 5* страниц (вместе с рисунками и клиническими примерами). Уж если ему нечего было сказать! Кто с ним был знаком, знают, разбуди его среди ночи, попроси, он до следующего вечера будет рассказывать об остеохондрозе. Только про шейный ОХ он написал многотомник...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Янв 2014)

Очень развеселил doc( кстати, о всех врачах информация имеется, о нём же ничего так и не нашёл - полнейшая конспирация)! Значит, попал не в бровь, а в глаз. 
Отрицание такого раздела неврологии, как вертеброневрология, заставило вспомнить старый анекдот про Вовочку: 
- Дети, - спрашивает Марьиванна,- что нарисовано на доске?
- Груша, - отвечает Машенька.
- Дыня, - лепочит Петенька.
- Жопа! - кричит на весь класс Вовочка.
Марьиванна покраснела от Вовочкиной выходки и говорит:
- Вовочка, нет такого слова!
- Как же такое может быть, Марьиванна, - удивляется Вовочка.- Жопа есть, а слова  нет?
P.S. Покорнейше прошу простить меня всех, ежели чей-то нежной душевной структуре была нанесена психологическая травма.


----------



## doc (18 Янв 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Отрицание такого раздела неврологии, как вертеброневрология,


Я вовсе не отрицаю наличие такого раздела неврологии, хотя и искусственно придуманного Я.Ю.Попелянским.
Я сказал, что *профессии* такой нет. Хотя некоторые врачи себя так называют. У нас в России есть перечень профессий, утверждённых МинЗдравом, можно ознакомиться при желании. Так вот нет такой профессии в этом перечне.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Я придерживаюсь общепринятого в России определения - дистрофический процесс диска с захватом прилежащих тел позвонков..


Вот и хорошо.
Тогда вы вынуждены признавать и структуру остеохондроза:
Остеохондроз - изменения дисков-клинически значимые грыжи дисков - изменения суставов-спондилоартроз!
И МФС, как отдельное заболевание.
Это все МКБ 10.
Так вы не признаете, но живете по ней.
Хорошо.

Итак.
МФС является одной из причин боли в спине.
Другие причины, как вы считаете, есть?


----------



## doc (18 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо.
> Тогда вы вынуждены признавать и структуру остеохондроза:
> Остеохондроз - изменения дисков-клинически значимые грыжи дисков - изменения суставов-спондилоартроз!
> И МФС, как отдельное заболевание.
> ...


Есть. Много всяких причин. Но!
В каждом случае их нужно искать. Для этого существует клиническое обследование пациента - в первую очередь мануальная диагностика. Именно это позволяет найти источник боли.
Мой опыт позволяет утверждать, что МФС - самая частая причина боли в спине. Об этом же свидетельствуют данные Тревелл, Симонса, Финандо и др.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2014)

МФС могут привести к тому, что пациент писяет в штаны?


----------



## doc (18 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> МФС могут привести к тому, что пациент писяет в штаны?


Понимаю, куда клоните. Тема ветки Боль в спине. Писюнов 0,0%. Их мы уже отдали нейрохирургам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2014)

А причины видите?



doc написал(а):


> Понимаю, куда клоните. Тема ветки Боль в спине. Писюнов 0,0%. Их мы уже отдали нейрохирургам.


Так об этом и речь.
Оперируют не по наличию боли, а по наличию показаний.


----------



## doc (18 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А причины видите?


Синдром конского хвоста, например.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так об этом и речь.
> Оперируют не по наличию боли, а по наличию показаний.


Это абсолютные показания. С ними никто не спорит. Оперируют, когда боль 2-3 месяца! И таких людей масса!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2014)

Кстати, про анатомию, как вы думаете, почему совпадает уровень грыжи (например LIV-LV) и уровень страдающего корешка L4, дающих показания к операции. Почему грыжа слева дает боль слева.
Ведь исходя из поддерживаемой Вами теории, этого не должно быть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Это абсолютные показания. С ними никто не спорит. Оперируют, когда боль 2-3 месяца! И таких людей масса!


Так это социальный показатель.
Боритесь, если есть силы и возможности, а если нет.
Кстати, а почему им помогает, ведь это МФС? Или нет?


----------



## doc (18 Янв 2014)

Я свою теорию не излагал. А в чём она по-вашему?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это социальный показатель.
> Боритесь, если есть силы и возможности, а если нет.
> Кстати, а почему им помогает, ведь это МФС? Или нет?


Я борюсь. На операции не отправлял, кроме одного случая.
Почему пациенты с грыжами после консервативного лечения чувствуют себя хорошо? С грыжами!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2014)

Так важно же какие грыжи.
Одни достают, другие нет,
А часто это не грыжа, а вена, и МРТ тут не помощник.
Там точность %80.

Отсюда и необходимость постучать неврологическим молоточком и поколоть иголочкой.
Определить, клинически значимая грыжа или нет.
Оперируют не по размерам грыжи диска, а по ее значимости и "лечимости".


----------



## doc (18 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, про анатомию, как вы думаете, почему совпадает уровень грыжи (например LIV-LV) и уровень страдающего корешка LV, дающих показания к операции. Почему грыжа слева дает боль слева.
> Ведь исходя из поддерживаемой Вами теории, этого не должно быть.


А наличие МФС слева параллельно грыже кто-то проверял?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Я свою теорию не излагал. А в чём она по-вашему?


Я вот про это:


> Данные Жаркова опровергнуть невозможно:
> 1. Он исследовал не только трупы, но и живых (рентгенологов вообще-то называют прижизненными морфологами!), он сверял всё по МРТ, КТ и рентгену.



По нему-то, почему совпадает уровень грыжи (например LIV-LV) и уровень страдающего корешка L4, дающих показания к операции. Почему грыжа слева дает боль слева.



doc написал(а):


> А наличие МФС слева параллельно грыже кто-то проверял?


А МФС может давать двигательные нарушения в конкретном двигательном корешке, и чувствительности в конкретном чувствительном корешке? (это к вопросу почему корешковый синдром, потому, что на неврологическом осмотре можно определить какие корешки страдают)?
Или МФС сдавливает уже несколько корешков:
Какая мышца сдавливает корешки-нервы, до их соединения в поясничное сплетение и седалищный нерв?


----------



## Enn (18 Янв 2014)

*doc*, вы знаете притчу о невозможности наполнить уже полный сосуд?)))
Прежде из сосуда надобно выплеснуть вчерашный чай))
Ваши господа собеседники слишком наполнены знаниями, чтобы вас слышать. (Прошу прощения у них отдельно. Это не в укор).
Ваша теория слишком.... как бэ отрицает вчерашнее знание о природе боли в спинах, что бы с ней согласиться. Хоша лично мне представляется весьма достоверной...... прошёл ураган, повалена куча деревьев и одним из них придавлен человек.

В чём причина его страдания? В урагане? В общей повалке деревьев или в конкретном триггерном дереве лежащем на бедолаге?
Чаще всего медицина направлена на разбор завала всего леса или упреждение урагана... отдельно лежащим деревом мало кто занимается... паскоку за лесом елок не видно.)))


----------



## линуксоид (18 Янв 2014)

> Почему грыжа слева дает боль слева.


 Причин много безусловно (воспаление ,нарушение микроциркцляции (дегенерация диска  итд)Если рассматриваем только ту часть боли связанную с нервным волокном ,то как бы две причины :
1)разрыв фиброзного кольца раздражает те нервы которые примыкают к его внешней части  что является причиной острой боли острейшего периода
2) дегенерация фиброзного кольца приводит к фактическому врастанию нервных волокон периферии в дегенерирующий диск ,что является причиной постоянных хронических болей
Разве нет?


----------



## doc (19 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А МФС может давать двигательные нарушения в конкретном двигательном корешке, и чувствительности в конкретном чувствительном корешке? (это к вопросу почему корешковый синдром, потому, что на неврологическом осмотре можно определить какие корешки страдают)?
> Или МФС сдавливает уже несколько корешков:
> Какая мышца сдавливает корешки-нервы, до их соединения в поясничное сплетение и седалищный нерв?


Давайте всё же говорить о нервах, а не корешках (прямо всё нутро восстаёт от такого кощунства, уж извините за такую чувствительность).
Глубокие околопозвоночные мышцы, например. Не вижу проблемы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Глубокие околопозвоночные мышцы, например. Не вижу проблемы.


Это как?
Это какие?
Например крестцовое  сплетение  _–_ образовано оно передними ветвями 4 и 5 поясничных и всех крестцовых (и копчиковых) нервов. Располагается крестцовое сплетение на передней поверхности крестца.
Особенно S1, он-то уже вообще из крестцового отверстия выходит?
И какая тут мышца?



Enn написал(а):


> *doc*, вы знаете притчу о невозможности наполнить уже полный сосуд?)))
> Прежде из сосуда надобно выплеснуть вчерашный чай))
> ВАши господа собеседники слишком наполнены знаниями, чтобы вас слышать. (Прошу прощения у них отдельно. Это не в укор).
> Ваша теория слишком.... как бэ отрицает вчерашнее знание о природе боли в спинах, что бы с ней согласиться. Хоша лично мне представляется весьма достоверной...... прошёл ураган, повалена куча деревьев и одним из них придавлен человек.
> ...


В том-то и дело, что Триггерное дерево не может придавить человека, только сразу несколько (грушевидная мышца).
А тут с головы смотришь, под деревом лежит несколько человек, а один кричит, помощи просит. Смотрим а ноги -то у него другим деревом придавлены.
Так что поднимать будем?


----------



## doc (19 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Например крестцовое сплетение – образовано оно передними ветвями 4 и 5 поясничных и всех крестцовых (и копчиковых) нервов. Располагается крестцовое сплетение на передней поверхности крестца.
> Особенно S1, он-то уже вообще из крестцового отверстия выходит?
> И какая тут мышца?


А какая там грыжа? Крестцово-копчиковая?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2014)

Грыжа диска LV-SI


----------



## Enn (19 Янв 2014)

*Доктор Ступин*, Триггерное дерево (в вашей метафоре) именно то, которое давит на ноги единствнного в компании страдальца)), а не то, под которым все лежат-отдыхают))). С ним и надо работать. И, кста, его, дерево, не обязательно поднимать. Мож там надо ямку для ног подкопать. И ноги освободятся от прессинга и лес можно не разбирать по брёвнышку.

.... Снять напрягающий аспект в правильно выбранной точке... Обычно так и работает всё дающее результат... Ну это так... мысли вслух.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2014)

Enn написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*, Триггерное дерево (в вашей метафоре) именно то, которое давит на ноги единствнного в компании страдальца)), а не то, под которым все лежат-отдыхают))). С ним и надо работать. И, кста, его, дерево, не обязательно поднимать. Мож там надо ямку для ног подкопать. И ноги освободятся от прессинга и лес можно не разбирать по брёвнышку.
> 
> .... Снять напрягающий аспект в правильно выбранной точке... Обычно так и работает всё дающее результат... Ну это так... мысли вслух.


Про ямку правильно.
Давящее дерево-грыжа.
Триггерное, давит на всех, кстати. не отдохнешь, тоже больно.
И тут все просто, корешки выходят на уровне LI позвонка и идут вниз на 10 -14 см, к межпозвонковому отверстию LV-SI, а там грыжа дерево. Отсюда и вопрос, если грыжа не может придавить ничего, то почему невролог молотком и иголкой может определить где грыжа?

А вот в грыже- то ямка и возможна, а как вы думает человек выздоравливает, у кого-то рассасывается, а у кого-то ямку продавливает



Enn написал(а):


> .... Снять напрягающий аспект в правильно выбранной точке... Обычно так и работает всё дающее результат... Ну это так... мысли вслух.


Та об этом и  разговор, где эта точка?
Невролог может сказать (если есть слабость, гипестезия, арефлексия).


----------



## Enn (19 Янв 2014)

*
Доктор Ступин, у абстрактных примеров (это я про ураган и лесоповал) есть один недостаток. Они, примеры, исправно служат в пользу тех, кто ими пользуется)))).... как детальки из Лего-конструктора. Так что отбросим их за их непостоянство.*
Касательно предметного разговора. Я отступаю. Во-первых, разговор обещает поход по кругу. Во-вторых, я не автор идеи, я так называемый сочувствующий))). Потому, доказывать и отстаивать предмет дискуссии не нахожу возможным. 
Просто хотела бросить на весы поддерживающее мнение. Не более.


----------



## doc (19 Янв 2014)

Enn написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин, у абстрактных примеров (это я про ураган и лесоповал) есть один недостаток. Они, примеры, исправно служат в пользу тех, кто ими пользуется)))).... как детальки из Лего-конструктора. Так что отбросим их за их непостоянство.*
> Касательно предметного разговора. Я отступаю. Во-первых, разговор обещает поход по кругу. Во-вторых, я не автор идеи, я так называемый сочувствующий))). Потому, доказывать и отстаивать предмет дискуссии не нахожу возможным.
> Просто хотела бросить на весы поддерживающее мнение. Не более.


Блин, с Вами приятно вести дискуссию!
Больше всего в людях мне нравится наличие интеллекта (это помимо порядочности, естественно!). Вы молодчина!

Теперь по существу вопроса.
Мы действительно пробежали круг и пошли на второй (или третий?).
Главным аргументом доктора Ступина является сдавление нерва якобы грыжей и наличие при этом неврологической симптоматики.

1. Неврологическая симптоматика при наличии болей бывает редко, максимальный процент не более 20 в совокупной выборке (10-15% чувствительных расстройств + 5-10% двигательных). Это по литературе. По жизни не более 1-3- 5%.
Напомню, что *неврологическая симптоматика может вызываться иными этиологическими факторами* и не быть связанной с основным процессом. И та неврология, которую некоторые авторы безоговорочно отдают грыжам, на самом деле к ним не относится. Примеры:

_"Недостаточность или авитаминоз В12 вызывает миелопатию, о чём известно уже давно. В настоящее время установлено, что авитаминоз В12 служит причиной периферической нейропатии" (Д.Г.Симонс и соавт, 2005_).

_"Симптомы, обусловленные сдавлением плечевой мышцей поверхностной... ветви лучевого нерва, характеризуется признаками дизестезии, покалыванием и онемением по тыльной поверхности большого пальца кисти". (Д.Г.Симонс и соавт., 2005)_.

Это так, навскидку, при желании можно найти ещё.
Если хотите, возьмите эти 5% на грыжи, не жалко. Хотя лично я бы ещё поборолся! Зато остальные 95% болевых синдромов спины обусловлены МФС и никак не связаны с наличием-отсутствием грыж.

2. При сдавлении смешанного нерва симптоматика ВСЕГДА смешанная (чувствительные и двигательные расстройства одновременно), чего на практике нет. Причём в чувствительных расстройствах должны преобладать явления выпадения, снижения чувствительности. Если это так, откуда боль?

3. Пресловутое расхождение рентгена и клиники (что так и не смогли, кстати, объяснить остеохондрозники!). Ломает вообще всю теорию грыж.
Предлагаемое вами объяснение (_Так важно же какие грыжи. Одни достают, другие нет...) _выглядит неубедительно, оставляя простор для волюнтаризма.
Если грыжа "не достаёт" куда-то там (вы, наверное, знаете куда), значит, и боли давать не может!

Грыжа у человека есть - боли нет. Или: грыжи на рентгене нет, а боль у пациента есть. Видите, для грыжи нет места в патогенезе болевого синдрома? Зачем упорствовать? Зачем спасать плохую теорию, придумывая всякие отговорки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2014)

Мы действительно будем ходить по кругу.
Вы приводите примеры против себя. Разговор о грыжах и симптоматике, а вы приводите пример млелопартии (совсем другая симптоматика) и пример туннельного синдрома, опять все другое. Для этого и существует неврология, чтобы все это различать.
Вы не указали своей специализации, именно поэтому очевидно и приводите примеры, где все против вашей теории.
Как можно написать:


> Грыжа у человека есть, боли нет.


Да так и должно быть!
Поскольку именно это разные грыжи.
Вы же сами себе противоречие -5% грыж достает, а 95% нет.
Так ведь об этом все и говорят, что в операциях нуждаются только часть патентов у которых есть симптоматика сдавление корешков-нервов.
Где вы прочитали другое?

Итак, мы пришли к мнению, что 5% грыж диска достают до нерва и дают боль.
Это согласуется с теорией Жаркова?

Задача темы раскрыть причины боли в спине.

Итак, пока 5% грыжи,95% мфс.
А как вы думаете, какую часть мы можем отдать спондилоартрозу, как причине боли в спине?
Я считаю 40-50%.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Янв 2014)

Вот в чём я полностью согласен с doc,  так это в том, что доктор Ступин молодчина!


----------



## doc (19 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поскольку именно это разные грыжи.
> Вы же сами себе противоречие -5% грыж достает, а 95% нет.
> Так ведь об этом все и говорят, что в операциях нуждаются только часть патентов у которых есть симптоматика сдавление корешков-нервов.
> Где вы прочитали другое?


Стоп!
Эта тема не про операции. Мы говорим о источнике боли. 95% болевых синдромов, независимо от наличия-отсутствия грыж вызвано МФС. Договорились. Оставшие довольно редкие случаи можно списать на "правильные" ( не я такое предложил!) грыжи. У некоторых больных в клинические проявления _не обязательно_ входит неврология. Просто они (грыжи) источник боли. Чувствуете разницу? А уже среди этих 5% случаев бывают пациенты с двигательными, чувствительными нарушениями, миелопатией, чем-то ещё. Или ничего этого нет, кроме боли. Вот примерно так.
Если мы кинем 40-50% на спондилоартроз, то за счёт какой патологии? Проценты уже поделены.

Давайте зайдём с другого бока. У всех пациентов, независимо от наличия костно-хрящевой патологии, есть МФС. Либо как первопричина боли, либо как сопутствующая патология или осложнение. Лечим МФС. Боль ушла - это и была причина. Если не ушла до конца, либо вообще не изменилась - ищем другой источник. Это может быть в том числе и спондилоартроз, либо в чистом виде, либо как один из нескольких компонентов болевого синдрома.
При комплексном лечении иногда невозможно вычленять что-то помимо МФС. Иглоукалывание, массаж, мануалка в сочетании воздействуют и на мышцы, и на суставы, и на нервы.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вот в чём я полностью согласен с doc,  так это в том, что доктор Ступин молодчина!


Вообще-то я отметил даму...
Хотя и против такого варианта не возражаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Стоп!
> Эта тема не про операции. Мы говорим о источнике боли. 95% болевых синдромов, независимо от наличия-отсутствия грыж вызвано МФС. Договорились. Оставшие довольно редкие случаи можно списать на "правильные" ( не я такое предложил!) грыжи. У некоторых больных в клинические проявления _не обязательно_ входит неврология. Просто они (грыжи) источник боли. Чувствуете разницу? А уже среди этих 5% случаев бывают пациенты с двигательными, чувствительными нарушениями, миелопатией, чем-то ещё. Или ничего этого нет, кроме боли. Вот примерно так.
> Если мы кинем 40-50% на спондилоартроз, то за счёт какой патологии? Проценты уже поделены.
> 
> ...


5% грыж  диска, которые достают до корешков-нервов и являются причиной боли в спине.
У 95% МФС либо как первопричина, либо как сопутствующая патология или осложнение.
Вполне принято.
Вот тут-то и важно Ваше личное мнение, так сколько мфс является сопутствующей патологией или осложнением другого заболевания (мое мнение спондилоартроза)?
Только тут не слова в ответе, а цифры, так сколько?


----------



## doc (20 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 5% грыж  диска, которые достают до корешков-нервов и являются причиной боли в спине.
> У 95% МФС либо как первопричина, либо как сопутствующая патология или осложнение.
> Вполне принято.
> Вот тут-то и важно Ваше личное мнение, так сколько мфс является сопутствующей патологией или осложнением другого заболевания (мое мнение спондилоартроза)?
> Только тут не слова в ответе, а цифры, так сколько?


Попробую.
В литературе таких цифр не встречал.
Я начинаю лечение с устранения МФС. Эффект как раз те самые 95%. Получается: либо при этом уходят и проблемы, связанные со спондилоартрозом, либо их в качестве источника боли не было. Отдельно вычленять их не получается. Из чисто практических соображений я на спондилоартроз не обращаю внимания.
Теоретически же я его отношу на счёт осложнений остеохондроза. И эти две позиции - теория и практика классно сочетаются, как сами видите. А значит, моя точка зрения верна. Ибо только практика может подтвердить или опровергнуть теорию.


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Классического осмотра, ощупывания пациента теперь уже почти не увидишь на приёмах у врача. Источник боли НЕ ИЩЕТСЯ!! Вместо этого человека направляют на МРТ. При этом любая патология, найденная таким способом, будет считаться причиной заболевания. А если позвоночник абсолютно здоровый? Тупик...



Похоже, я попал по адресу... Буду внимательно читать...

Хотя нет... нИАсилил... Прочитал дискурсию врачей, ничего для себя не подчерпнув внятного и однозначного... 

Хорошо, из личного: болит... Неврологи не смотрят (3 невролога)... Пишут стандартную терапию... Болит...
Снова не смотрят, отправляют на амплипульс, шарко, массаж... причем на все вместе...
Прошло почти... Думаю- помогло... Через 2 недели опять болит... Опять не смотрят... Скрюченного и с тростью отправляют на тренажеры, прописав стандартное... Высказав при этом крайнее недовольство моим скорым пришествием вновь (по их стандартам я пол-года не должен был их беспокоить)... На тренажерах, прошу заметить, мне было хорошо- не болело... Но жить на них не будешь?
А без них- снова болит!
Выписали через 2 недели в УХУДШИВШЕМСЯ состоянии... Им наплевать- статистику бы не портил...
Делаю МРТ... Принес- Все в один голос говорят, что там болеть нечему... Но у меня БОЛИТ?!
Спустя неделю пришел на этот форум... Читал... Как- то по-другому болит... Не как у всех...
Многие из вас были у меня: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22063/ ... В начале июня стало лучше, можно ходить...
Получил тут совет найти доктора Абеля... Мрт он посмотрел- "нечему там болеть"...
Он существенно облегчил мое состояние за 2 сеанса... 
Он предположил инфекцию (герпес)... Я начал прием препаратов...
Вчера снова я стал ощущать ноющую боль... С ней можно жить, но некачественно... Плясать не хочется...
Щенячьи восторги первых дней без боли исчезают... Она не сильная пока... Но не до плясок на лужку вновь...
Мышцы? 
Через 2 недели мне однозначно надо на работу... И отпуск, и лимит больничных я исчерпал...


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

Вы поняли самое главное - нужно искать источник боли, а не следовать шаблонам.
Теория должна вооружать врача, помогать ему в работе. Грыжевая теория работе мешает.
Большинство врачей занято не определением причины боли, а поисками грыжи.
А если грыжи нет, то пациент симулирует?!!


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> А если грыжи нет, то пациент симулирует?!!


Есть, но маленькая...
Что-то я на исходную возвращаюсь...
А может- и не надо чудес ждать? Не мальчик уже... Смириться с тем, что есть?

Ведь миллионы людей живут с этим... Периодически берут больняк, стандартно отлеживаются...
Потом ползают на работу... Потом вновь отлеживаются... У всех так...
Сколько сил и нервов надо потратить на поиск источника,  *doc?
Я же уже спокойно хожу? Да, болит, да, скорей всего вернется... *


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

Мышцы... Про какие мышцы мне надо сказать врачу? Как вопрос поставить? Каким должен быть результат?
Я не корчусь сейчас от боли, снова убрал корсет, давно не использую трость... Много этого или мало?
Что, в моем случае, *доступное мне качество жизни?*


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

Очень важно то, как проходит Ваш день и в каком положении тело во время сна.
Поднятие и перенос тяжестей без должной физической подготовки и сидячий, малоподвижный образ жизни, неправильное положение тела во сне и на производстве, переохлаждение - самые частые причины возникновения миофасциальных болевых синдромов в спине и шее.
Следовательно, нужно меньше сидеть и больше двигаться. Это профилактика.
Теперь лечение. Если нет возможности точной диагностики мышц у врача, то можно пойти простым путём - ЛФК. Обычная триггерная точка рано или поздно даже без лечения переходит в латентную стадию. Если нет фоновых факторов, поддерживающих активность триггера, боль пройдёт. Не проходит - искать и устранять провоцирующие факторы.


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

Тяжести давно не ношу, спать я предпочитаю на животе или боку, но лежать мне пока еще никогда не было больно...
Не переохлаждался, образ жизни последние 1,5 месяца крайне малоподвижный, всвязи с недавно закончившимся обострением...
Путь ЛФК, как я в своей теме говорил, приводит к боли... Или не ведет ни к чему, если делать так, чтоб не довел до боли (т.е. халтурно)...
Когда последнюю декаду апреля был просвет, то я весьма активно наращивал подвижность- ничего не болело, ощутил себя полноценным... До следующего раза...
А теперь просто боюсь... Ноет поясница, не хочу спровоцировать то, что было последний месяц...


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

Сон на животе нежелателен из-за возникающего длительного гиперлордозирования (слово какое-то неудобоваримое, короче, из-за прогиба в пояснице), да и шея тоже неадекватно вывернута.
ЛФК было тяжело делать в момент обострения. Сейчас стало полегче и появился шанс привести тело в норму. Пусть в щадящем режиме, но нужно двигаться. А не ждать с замиранием сердца, когда грянет гром.
Ведь это нормально - быть живым и шевелиться! Любое животное в дикой природе ведёт активный образ жизни. И мы созданы именно для этого, а не для того, чтобы пылиться в офисах, как герань в кашпо.


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Ведь это нормально - быть живым и шевелиться!


Да, это нормально...
А вот эта вечная, годы длящаяся усталость? Она же ведь тоже оттуда... Я теперь это понял, что она там, в пояснице росла...
Годы я не обращал на нее внимания, потом обращал, но заставлял себя жить активно, всегда много двигался (исключая работу), никогда не пялился в телевизор по выходным, всегда активно отдыхал...
Теперь она гипертрофировалась...
Я 2, 5 месяца не работаю, а чувствую себя полностью разбитым...

Хотя, когда не чувствую в пояснице ничего- энергия возвращается... Редко...



doc написал(а):


> гиперлордозирования (слово какое-то неудобоваримое,


Что примечательно, я за последнее время прекрасно научился понимать и это!))))))))))))))))


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (13 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Очень важно то, как проходит Ваш день и в каком положении тело во время сна.
> Поднятие и перенос тяжестей без должной физической подготовки и сидячий, малоподвижный образ жизни, неправильное положение тела во сне и на производстве, переохлаждение - самые частые причины возникновения миофасциальных болевых синдромов в спине и шее.
> Следовательно, нужно меньше сидеть и больше двигаться. Это профилактика.
> Теперь лечение. Если нет возможности точной диагностики мышц у врача, то можно пойти простым путём - ЛФК. Обычная триггерная точка рано или поздно даже без лечения переходит в латентную стадию. Если нет фоновых факторов, поддерживающих активность триггера, боль пройдёт. Не проходит - искать и устранять провоцирующие факторы.


 Здравствуйте , doc. Вопросы : какие положение во сне считается не правильным ? Какие фоновые факторы поддерживают активность триггера ?


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

1. Сон на животе - плохо для шеи и поясницы. На подушке, несоответствующей Вашим параметрам, - для здоровья шеи.

2. Длительно существующие вредные факторы, оказывающие негативное влияние на триггерные точки:
хронические позные перегрузки или длительная  обездвиженность части тела,
длительное или насильственное укорочение мышцы (например, из-за плохой привычки или во сне),
асимметрия ног, стоп, плечей,
гиповитаминоз (витаминов группы В и аскорбиновой кислоты),
метаболический дисбаланс и эндокринная недостаточность (т.е. гипотиреоз, дефицит железа, а также дисбаланс кальция, калия, магния),
хронические инфекции и заражения (вирусные, бактериальные, глистные)
депрессия, длительная тревога, психологическое напряжение,
аллергия, привычная бессонница.


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> гиповитаминоз (витаминов группы В


но доктор Абель запретил мне эти витамины, ибо



doc написал(а):


> хронические инфекции и заражения (вирусные,


Речь о герпесе была...

А от подушки я уж совсем пытался отказаться... Много лет подбирал подходящие и был очень критичен к этому... 

Сон на спине категорически организм не приемлет после того, как лежал с переломанным хребтом...


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

Витамины - в переводе жизненные амины (первые витамины были именно этой химической группы). То есть вещества, без которых жизнь невозможна.
Почитайте про авитаминозы, например, тиамина, пиридоксина. Думаю, не понравится такая перспектива.
А герпес - просто фоновый фактор, обостряющий течение миофасциального синдрома.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (13 Июн 2014)

Класс , это как анкета , выбери пункты и призадумайся .


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

Во вступительной статье я писал, что мы о мышцах не знаем практически ничего.
Созревшие грыжи люди холят и лелеют. Входят в такие подробности, что диву даёшься. Может, этот пост поможет уменьшить элементарное невежество относительно здоровья и болезней мышц - весьма существенной части нашего организма.


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, Солженицына читал.
> С трудом.
> Не все понравилось.



Про Солженицына... "Архипелаг ГУЛАГ"... ИМХО- нытье от первого лица, типа:"нас тут целый барак политических, а блатным плевать, они вдвоем весь барак чморят, как хотят, а еще и власть на нас взъелась..." Власть ладно- такие времена были... Но что же вы двум блатным позволяете гнобить всю вашу кодлу?

"Раковый корпус"... Отличная книга! Вложена туда душа человека, прошедшего это... Жаль, что сплошная безнадега, безысходность, впереди лишь смерть в мучениях...

Я это к чему?
Аналогии таковы, что наш среднестатистический российский пациент вынужден либо как в первом примере книги ходить из кабинета в кабинет, то в бесплатный (за освобождением от работы), то в платный, сжимая денежки в потном кулачке временами лишь за право просто войти в кабинет,- годами, попутно кляня судьбу и государство...
Есть второй вариант... Как главный герой второй, упомянутой мною книги, (я забыл, как его звали, к сожалению) принимать от государства то лечение, которое бесполезно (и он это отлично знает), мечтая о том, что его однажды выпустят, как и всех оттуда (умирать, но этого он не знает), и вот уж тогда, он всегда помнил про то- вот тогда он и применит то, стратегическое лекарство- чагу(нарост на березе)... Он читал однажды про то, что чага- это такая же раковая опухоль, просто у дерева... Уж она-то его спасет... Вот только одна загвоздка: где же взять-то ее в степях Казахстана?.. "Ну ничего... Он еще что- нибудь придумает"...

Так что же я узнать-то хотел?.. Ах, да... Третий вариант-то хоть в современных реалиях предусмотрен?
З.Ы.: Простите, коль не корректен.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (13 Июн 2014)

У меня вопрос : вот человек привел в мало мальски порядок мышцы и тут простуда (грипп и т.д.), мышцы опять в напряг и опять по новой восстанавливать ? И так всегда будет? Почему у людей без провокации в начале грыжей не происходит такого ? Или у человека не до конца были приведены в порядок мышцы поэтому при малейшей провокации они лпять в спазм(так и хочется это слово применять ).


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> У меня вопрос : вот человек привел в мало мальски порядок мышцы и тут простуда (грипп и т.д.), мышцы опять в напряг и опять по новой восстанавливать ?


Нет, если вы пролечились, то такая ситуация не угрожает обострением.
Концовку фразы не понял.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (13 Июн 2014)

Я имею ввиду опять массаж, УВТ ... (этой фразы?)


----------



## radian75 (13 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> уменьшить элементарное невежество относительно здоровья и болезней мышц


Хорошо... Я бы и рад, но кто поставит диагноз? Кто ткнет пальцем (иголкой)- я не знаю?
Кто подскажет методы ЛФК, что Вы упомянули? У меня о ней лишь негативный опыт... Да, Вы говорили, что это не мои упражнения- а где мои? Это еще не упомянутая выше мною "чага"...
Но? Как не ошибиться и снова не скрючиться?


----------



## doc (13 Июн 2014)

Только Святослав Фёдором мог поставить здоровье на конвейер (как Форд когда-то придумал конвейер для сборки автомобилей).
У нас это самое здоровье пока остаётся штучным товаром. Если говорить о лечении конкретно этой патологии, то нужен доктор. Грамотный, мыслящий, опытный, разбирающийся и в мышцах в том числе. Он проведёт диагностику и лечение. И ЛФК подберёт. Это короткий путь.
Можно и нужно также самому пациенту работать над собой.
В условиях отсутствия нужного специалиста это может стать единственным спасением. Это более длинный путь к здоровью, но иногда тоже выход.

В США жила-была очень необычная женщина по имени Бонни Прюдден. Необычность её заключалась в том, что она оказалась довольно наблюдательным человеком, но была прикована к инвалидному креслу. Врачи разводили руками, не зная, как ей помочь. Она трогала свои парализованные руки, сидя в кресле долгими унылыми днями, размышляла о болезни бессонными ночами. Однажды, надавив чуть сильнее обычного, она нащупала в ноге какое-то уплотнение, потом ещё, ещё. В своих воспоминаниях она писала, что по ощущениям это было похоже на мороженое мясо. Она потихоньку начала разминать эти участки уплотнений. Через боль. Постепенно шишки стали рассасываться. И чем меньше оставалось участков "мороженого мяса", тем подвижнее и легче становились её ноги. И вот пришёл день, когда она смогла встать с инвалидного кресла...
Сейчас в США обучают её авторской методике, есть целая сеть клиник, работающих по методу Бонни Прюдден.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (13 Июн 2014)

Мне упражнения в острый период д. Ступина кажутся  очень удачными , постепенно элементарными (и то не все делала) упражнениями себя приготовить к более сложными , выборочно интуитивно и в медленном темпе ( меня мама контролировала), один набор выполняла по несколько недель , добавляла по несколько упражнений и смотрела на реакцию , есть такие которые и сейчас не идут  и так шаг за шагом ... Я просто приняла  то, что особенная сейчас  и то ,что здоровому- детский лепет - мне как раз  . Начните с примитивного(хотя может и самого правильного ) и не психуйте , что это детский сад .


----------



## radian75 (14 Июн 2014)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> один набор выполняла по несколько недель


У меня их всего 2 (недели)
Затем - смена работы, падение качества жизни, отчаяние, депрессия, алкоголизм, инвалидность... Как-то так?)))
Ну не могу я на себя это примерить даже, не то, что применить...



doc написал(а):


> что по ощущениям это было похоже на мороженое мясо.



Пол-ночи точки эти искал у себя... "мороженое мясо"...
Елки зеленые, а уж не давит-ли мне на нерв шишка на заднице от уколов?!
Я много уколов колол, 3 недели- там теперь шишка... Долго ощупывал- вдруг теперь она причиной?

Я же говорю, у меня теперь любые чувства относительно поясницы и ног гипертрофированы... После процедур у доктора Абеля стало намного легче, посчитал, что выздоровел, ибо все познается в сравнении... Затем те ощущения подзабылись и снова начало ныть,- вроде по-другому, еще и в переднюю внешнюю среднюю часть бедра отдает... Напугало до ужаса:"возвращается"!
При пальпировании шишки вроде боль усиливается и передается по тем траекториям, где она обычно "ноет"...

Бред собачий! Шишка... Вот ведь паскуда, а?)))))


----------



## doc (14 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> Пол- ночи точки эти искал у себя... "мороженое мясо"...


Ночью нужно спать. Хороший сон - залог нормального самочувствия.
Думаю, искать нужно не только там, но и в области спины и поясницы. Это технически намного сложнее из-за возможно большой глубины залегания.



radian75 написал(а):


> При пальпировании шишки вроде боль усиливается и передается по тем траекториям, где она обычно "ноет"...


Ну вот, и никакой мистики. Один враг найден.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (14 Июн 2014)

*radian75*,  А доктор Вам только "скрутки" делал , может нужно все мышцы проштудировать , это конечно должен сделать доктор . Я  имею ввиду массажиста или мануала который прорабатывает мышцы.


----------



## radian75 (14 Июн 2014)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> только "скрутки" делал


В первый раз только одну скрутку... Во второй раз много всякого, и проминал спину, вернее позвоночник...
Но о мышцах речи не шло... Надо обсудить этот аспект с ним...

А как от этой шишки теперь избавиться-то?


----------



## doc (14 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> А как от этой шишки теперь избавиться-то?


Методы лечения должен определять лечащий врач.
Если говорить абстрактно, то это может быть ПИР мышц, массаж, прицельная инъекционная терапия, УВТ, аппликация хладагента с последующим восстановлением длины мышцы, растяжка...


----------



## radian75 (14 Июн 2014)

ого... А сама не рассосется?


----------



## doc (14 Июн 2014)

Может спонтанно потерять активность и перестать болеть. На какое-то время. Возможно, на месяцы, возможно, на годы - зависит от того, как будет протекать Ваша жизнь.
Само не рассосётся.


----------



## radian75 (14 Июн 2014)

Спасибо! Надо будет с доктором обсудить...
Шишка!!! Е-мое...


----------



## doc (14 Июн 2014)

Ради любопытства можете поискать такие шишки у домашних. Найдёте в 100% случаев. Не там, так здесь. Это самое распространённое заболевание в мире. Но ведь они не страдают от болей на данный момент? Просто у них латентная фаза. Которая при нормальной жизни может так и не дать обострения никогда. Всё зависит от этой самой жизни. Ну и от везения в какой-то степени.


----------



## radian75 (14 Июн 2014)

Что самое интересное, как только я выявил причину, я перестал обращать на ее следствие внимание... Да и пес с ней, с шишкой... Главное, что теперь не из позвоночника...


----------



## doc (14 Июн 2014)

Они как капризные дети: без повышенного внимания быстрее затихают.


----------



## radian75 (14 Июн 2014)

doc написал(а):


> без повышенного внимания быстрее затихают.


Действительно!))))
Полезная темка,  *doc*, - навела на размышления...


----------



## doc (14 Июн 2014)

Значит, я не зря писАл.


----------



## doc (8 Май 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Монографию в студию!


Книга, наконец, вышла в свет и с сегодняшнего дня доступна для скачивания на моём сайте.
Первая глава посвящена подробному анализу причин боли в спине.
Вторая - критический разбор теории остеохондроза.
В третьей изложена альтернативная теория возникновения остеохондроза и грыж.


----------



## alt-sp (9 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Книга, наконец, вышла в свет и с сегодняшнего дня доступна для скачивания на моём сайте.


Андрей Петрович, поздравляю!
Книгу скачал, с удовольствием почитаю. 
Надеюсь профессиональное сообщество форума также подключиться и выскажет свое мнение!


----------



## doc (9 Май 2015)

Да, считаю, что необходимость широкой дискуссии давно назрела.
Профессор В.П. Веселовский говорил о кризисе вертебрологии больше 20 лет назад.
Можно, конечно, сколь угодно долго делать вид, что в медицине всё в порядке.
Но тогда придут другие люди со свежими идеями и сделают за нас эту нашу работу.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Книга, наконец, вышла в свет


Поздравляю! Ваша позиция нам более-менее известна, но все же с удовольствием почитал бы избранные главы. Есть вариант кинуть на электронку текстик?


----------



## doc (12 Май 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Поздравляю! Ваша позиция нам более-менее известна, но все же с удовольствием почитал бы избранные главы. Есть вариант кинуть на электронку текстик?


Спасибо!
Не нашёл адрес.
Можете скачать на моём сайте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2015)

Что-то нашел только предисловие, может ссылку на страницу скачивания?


----------



## doc (13 Май 2015)

Пожалуйста.
http://lukyanov-navodah.ru/index.ph...hajshee-zabluzhdenie-v-meditsine-2015-skachat
Кнопка для скачивания находится на любой странице сайта сразу под моим фото с левой стороны.
Обложка выглядит таким образом.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Не нашёл адрес


o_leonid@mail.ru

Андрей Петрович! Ну с названием вы как-то того... Перегнули-с. Как же может быть позвоночник чьим бы то ни было заблуждением, когда он есть по факту своего наличия в любом позвоночном животном, включая и нас с вами? Возможно медицина и заблуждается на счет его заболеваний, но уж никак не на на счет его наличия?


----------



## doc (13 Май 2015)

Если это не шутка, а серьёзно(?), то отвечу тоже всерьёз.
Полное название монографии "Позвоночник. Величайшее заблуждение в медицине".

_Предложение (в языке) — это единица языка, которая представляет собой грамматически организованное соединение слов (или слово), обладающее смысловой и интонационной законченностью._

"Позвоночник" - первое предложение. "Величайшее заблуждение в медицине" - второе предложение.

_Точка, знак препинания, обозначающий полную законченность повествовательного предложения.
_
После слова "позвоночник" стоит точка. Дальше начинается новое предложение и новая мысль.
Никогда не думал, что придётся кому-то объяснять такие простые вещи.


----------



## alt-sp (13 Май 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Возможно медицина и заблуждается на счет его заболеваний, но уж никак не на на счет его наличия?


Наверное это плохой тон высказывать мнение до автора, но как Вы по названию книги определили, что речь идет именно о наличии или отсутствии позвоночника?
Мне, как сторонему зрителю, кажеться, что речь идет о заблуждениях, которые сложились вокруг (теории и практики)позвоночника - каких, указанно уже в самой книге.
Название - загадка. Ответ внутри.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Полное название монографии "Позвоночник. Величайшее заблуждение в медицине".


Прошу прощения. Не увидел на обложке точку. Получилась бессмыслица.


----------



## klyuha (13 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Книга, наконец, вышла в свет и с сегодняшнего дня доступна для скачивания на моём сайте.


Желательно, в аннотации на сайте рецензентов указать. Не знаю, как остальные, а я - в таких случаях - на них ориентируюсь: стоит ли читать?


----------



## doc (13 Май 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> Желательно, в аннотации на сайте рецензентов указать. Не знаю, как остальные, а я - в таких случаях - на них ориентируюсь: стоит ли читать?


Это не всегда работает.
Вот, например, Галилей. У него рецензентами была святая инквизиция, и что с того? Кто оказался прав?
Быть первым всегда трудно. А иногда ещё и опасно.
В монографии я излагаю принципиально новую теорию. Рецензенты в таких случаях, как правило, выступают непримиримыми противниками. Я же их критикую. Они ведь в общем-то могут и куска хлеба (или масла) лишиться в итоге, если я окажусь прав.
Поэтому обойдёмся без них. Время - главный рецензент.  И читатели. У вас теперь есть возможность узнать альтернативную точку зрения и составить своё, непредвзятое мнение. А жизнь потом всё расставит по своим местам.


----------



## klyuha (13 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> В монографии я излагаю принципиально новую теорию. Рецензенты в таких случаях, как правило, выступают непримиримыми противниками.
> Поэтому обойдёмся без них.


Но, тогда - не касаясь всего остального - по меньшей мере, нескромно свою публикацию монографией называть. Вы не находите? )


----------



## doc (13 Май 2015)

"Монография" - это книга, написанная одним человеком.
В чём заключается моя нескромность, если писал я один? Есть подозрения, что это коллективный труд?
Можно зайти с другой стороны. Монографией обычно называется научный труд. Упрёк в эту сторону?
Вообще, интересно тема развивается!
Название не то.
Теперь нескромность...
Может, есть что-то по существу?


----------



## klyuha (13 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Вообще-то "монография" - это книга, написанная одним человеком.


Насколько я знаю, монография - это, согласно госстандарту по издательскому делу, *научный *или *научно-популярный *труд. Публикация которого подлежит *обязательному* рецензированию.


----------



## doc (13 Май 2015)

А нарушители стандарта подлежат сожжению на костре?
Для Вас важно, чтобы состоялось научное открытие или чтобы были соблюдены требования Госстандарта?
Лично мне всё равно, каким термином мой труд обзовёт чиновник.
На их признание я вообще как-то особо не рассчитывал.


----------



## klyuha (13 Май 2015)

Для меня важно, чтобы всё называлось своими именами.


----------



## doc (13 Май 2015)

Со мной в классе учился один мальчик. Его звали Сергей. Мы его так звали. А потом, когда перед выпуском классный руководитель зачитывал характеристики на каждого из нас, мы узнали, что по паспорту он, оказывается, Альфред.
Вы бы его стали звать Альфредом, потому что паспорт - это ведь официальный документ?
Вот на кладбище, наверное, порядок будет восстановлен. Там на плите напишут Альфред.
Только для всех людей, которые его знали, это неважно. Он всё равно для нас Сергей.
Кладбище и чиновники очень часто предъявляют к нам одинаковые требования, не находите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2015)

Скачал, начал читать.
Первое. 
Поздравляю!

Второе.
Критиковать, так критиковать, тем более. что дискуссия уже разворачивалась в другой теме. 
И прошу не обижаться, это все для второго издания!

Начнем с названия.
Название книги и предложение, никак не одно и тоже.
В скачанной версии, и на предъявленной обложке, в названии, точек нет!
Поэтому это никак нельзя назвать предложением.

Про предложение.
Если высказано предложение,  то говорящий стремится выразить не просто смысловую законченность, которая в нем выражена, но претендуют на истинность этого смысла.
То есть предложение, есть соединение *мысли *(ее выражения) и *истины* (по мнению автора).
Такой переход от уровня смысла к уровню истины, обозначают как *суждение*.

Суждение в обычном языке и языке науки, отличается.
В обычной жизни утверждение истины выражается самим фактом высказывания предложения.
В науке, факт высказывания, подразумевает под сбой вопрос об истинности такого предложения.
Поэтому знак вопроса, а не точка, или многоточие..., в конце второго предложения, сделало бы это предложение, если уж мы решили использовать его в названии книги- научным, подразумевающем под собой дискуссию и необходимость дальнейшего изучения.
Предложение в названии должно иметь в конце знак препинания, делающее предложение смысловым выражением названия книги.
Отсутствие знака препинания, позволяет назвать это объявлением - названием, о чем либо.

То есть согласен, тут, с Леонидом Михайловичем.

Про основополагающий мысль книги.
Теория "саморазрушения дисков".
Ссылки на автора данного термина нет, что позволяет сделать вывод, что авторство принадлежит самому автору книги.
И в имеющейся у меня литературе, такого определения я не нашел.

Получается, автор сам выдвинул тему, сам ее и пытается опровергнуть.



Третье.
Тут разговор в тему.

Глумов. Готово, ваше превосходительство. (Подает тетрадь.)

Крутицкий (берет тетрадь). Четко, красиво, отлично. Браво, браво! Трактат, отчего же не прожект?

Глумов. Прожект, ваше превосходительство, когда что-нибудь предлагается новое; у вашего превосходительства, напротив, все новое отвергается… (c заискивающею улыбкой)и совершенно справедливо, ваше превосходительство.

Крутицкий. Так вы думаете, трактат?

Глумов. Трактат лучше-с.

Крутицкий. Трактат? Да, ну пожалуй. «Трактат о вреде реформ вообще». «Вообще»-то не лишнее ли?

Глумов. Это главная мысль вашего превосходительства, что все реформы вообще вредны.

Крутицкий. Да, коренные, решительные; но если неважное что-нибудь изменить, улучшить, я против этого ничего не говорю.

Глумов. В таком случае это будут не реформы, а поправки, починки.

Крутицкий (ударяя себя карандашом по лбу). Да, так, правда! Умно, умно! У вас есть тут, молодой человек, есть. Очень рад; старайтесь!

Глумов. Покорнейше благодарю, ваше превосходительство.

Крутицкий (надевая очки). Пойдем далее! Любопытствую знать, как вы начинаете экспликацию моей главной цели. «Артикул 1-й. Всякая реформа вредна уже по своей сущности. Что заключает в себе реформа? Реформа заключает в себе два действия: 1) отмену старого и 2) поставление на место оного чего-либо нового. Какое из сих действий вредно? И то и другое одинаково: 1-е) отметая старое, мы даем простор опасной пытливости ума проникать причины, почему то или другое отметается, и составлять таковые умозаключения: отметается нечто непригодное; такое-то учреждение отметается, значит, оно непригодно. А сего быть не должно, ибо сим возбуждается свободомыслие и делается как бы вызов обсуждать то, что обсуждению не подлежит». Складно, толково.

Глумов. И совершенно справедливо.

Крутицкий (читает). «2-е) поставляя новое, мы делаем как бы уступку так называемому духу времени, который есть не что иное, как измышление праздных умов». Ясно изложено. Надеюсь, будет понятно для всякого; так сказать, популярно.

Глумов. Мудрено излагать софизмы, а неопровержимые истины…

Крутицкий. Вы думаете, что это неопровержимые истины?

Глумов. Совершенно убежден, ваше превосходительство.

Крутицкий (оглядывается). Что это они другого стула не ставят?

Глумов. Ничего-с, я и постою, ваше превосходительство.

Крутицкий. Конечно, нельзя всякому дозволить: другой, пожалуй, рассядется… магазинщик со счетом, или портной приедет…

Глумов. Не извольте беспокоиться, ваше превосходительство. Я должен буду просить извинения у вашего превосходительства.

Крутицкий. Что такое, мой любезный, что такое?

Глумов. В вашем трактате некоторые слова и выражения оставлены мной без всякого изменения.

Крутицкий. Почему?

Глумов. Слаб современный язык для выражения всей грациозности ваших мыслей.

....


----------



## klyuha (15 Май 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Суждение в обычном языке и языке науки, отличается.


Эх, доктор!..  Не было у Вас в классе мальчика Серёжи!..


----------



## doc (15 Май 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В скачанной версии, и на предъявленной обложке, в названии, точек нет!
> Поэтому это никак нельзя назвать предложением.


Сразу понятно, доктор, что Вы не из пишущей братии.
И поэтому весь пафос такого объёмного поста совершенно напрасен.
Почитайте, например, это:

_"Точку в рубрике (заголовке) вынесенной в отдельную строку, опускают, за исключением изданий
для начинающих читать детей, напр., в букваре" (Б.С.Шварцкопф "Точка в заглавии" журнал "Русская речь" 1988 №3)._
(Я ведь не букварь писал для детишек).
К тому же, если бы Вы были внимательны, то заметили бы, что в названии самого скачанного файла точка стоит! А вот в полиграфическом деле после 1933 года такое уже невозможно.
Теперь по поводу вопросительного знака в конце заголовка. С какой стати? Моя книга написана о величайшем заблуждении в медицине и поэтому так названа. Не вижу проблем. Уж хотя бы заголовок своего произведения автор имеет право выбрать самостоятельно.
Предлагаю всё же не цепляться к орфографии, а перейти к делу.

Тезис о саморазрушении дисков далеко не главный в книге, но в современной науке это обстоит именно так. Термин действительно мой. Сути явления это не меняет, я лишь подметил закономерность.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Сразу понятно, доктор, что Вы не из пишущей братии.
> И поэтому весь пафос такого объёмного поста совершенно напрасен.
> Почитайте, например, это:
> 
> ...


И тем не менее именно из-за отсутствия точки я, как читатель, попадаю в неловкое положение и вижу ненужную претензициозность Вашего отвергания позвоночника как медицинского заблуждения. Поймите, автор *научной публикации *обязан заботиться об исключении любых двусмысленностей. И это главное. А все эти витейства по отношению к точке - словоблудие, закрепляющее Ваше неуважение к читателю и не более. Вы были ОБЯЗАНЫ, как автор, создать условия мне, как читателю, чтобы я не спотыкался на первых же строках трактата об возможность двоечтения.
Я безусловно  понимаю, что дискуссия эта уже запоздала. Дело сделано и вы будите защищать свои ошибки до полного разгрома оппонентов. Но ведь возможно и переиздание... Другое дело если опуститься на ту точку зрения, что ваш трактат не носит научного характера, а является научно-популярной литературой. Тогда такие "вольности" вам будут прощены по определению. В беллетристике возможны любые допущения.


----------



## doc (15 Май 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И тем не менее именно из-за отсутствия точки я, как читатель, попадаю в неловкое положение


Ещё раз отсылаю всех недовольных к правилам печатного издания: "... правило оформления заголовка (без точки) имеет силу закона для полиграфистов..." (Б.С.Шварцкопф, 1988).
Так что эти обвинения к полиграфистам, Леонид Михайлович!
У меня в рукописи точка стоит и препираться по этому поводу бессмысленно.

О, наша милая беседа о знаках препинания плавно переросла в обвинения о неуважении читателя?
Ну что ж, позиция оппонентов понятна.
Планка в дискуссии о причинах боли в спине задана.
Вы не поверите, меня лично это радует. Так держать, господа!

P.S. На "словоблудие" я для начала обратил внимание администрации сайта. А с Вами, Леонид Михайлович без извинений с Вашей стороны общаться больше не намерен.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Май 2015)

doc написал(а):


> А с Вами, Леонид Михайлович без извинений с Вашей стороны общаться больше не намерен.


Извините, пожалуйста за неудачный термин! Конечно же там надо было поставить что-то типа "словопрений" или другой термин означающий разговор не по существу, а по форме. Именно это я и имел ввиду. Т.к. тут вопрос в точности научных формулировок, которая обязана быть в научной литературе. Но если вы уже встали в позу из-за такой мелочи, что-ж дело ваше. Можете не читать мой разбор Вашей книги. Я же вооружившись лупой по мощнее вчитаюсь в каждое предложение.
Вот например, вы заявляете:
"С маниакальным упорством учёные многие
десятилетия исследуют исключительно межпозвонковые
диски, выискивая в них самих тайные причины разрушения".
Но это же далеко не так! Огромное количество работ посвящено именно причинам, приводящим к деструкции дисков. Эти причины перечислены в разделах "Этиология" во всех (!) монографиях и учебниках посвященных проблеме. У Карлова в учебнике чуть ли не на полстраницы перечисления именно причин: перегрузки, осанка и прочее... 

А вот с этим я категорически согласен:
"Пациенты с болью в спине в нашей стране почему-то чаще
всего лечатся у неврологов, даже не имея при этом абсо-
лютно никаких неврологических расстройств".
МЗ сказав А (утвердила специальность "Мануальная терапия", а теперь еще и "Остеопатия") ни как не отважется сказать "Б" и издать приказ о направлении больных с болями в спине именно к этим специалистам. Но это не вопрос науки, а вопрос организации здравоохранения.


----------



## La murr (15 Май 2015)

Ещё раз хочу напомнить участникам дискуссии о правилах общения на форуме -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13109
Прошу, высказываясь, соблюдать корректное отношение к собеседнику.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Май 2015)

Еще:
"Накопившаяся за последние десятилетия критическая масса
фактов ставит под сомнение грыжевую теорию. Итак, является
ли межпозвонковая грыжа: а) необходимым и б) достаточным
условием для возникновения болевого синдрома? Ни то, ни дру-
гое. Слишком много противоречий и нестыковок в концепции
грыж. Как мы увидели, имеющаяся в позвоночнике грыжа мо-
жет человека никак не беспокоить, а можно и без неё страдать
от сильнейшей боли."
Во-первых никаких убедительных данных о грыжах не вызывающих боль в тексте выше этого места я не обнаружил.
Во-вторых никто и никогда не спорил, что боль в спине далеко не всегда бывает из-за грыжи диска. Грыжа диска подавляющим большинством авторов рассматривается как одна из причин возникновения боли в спине.
В-третьих, вы не затрагиваете проблемы соотношения иррадиации и истинной корешковой боли, когда болит не спина, а конечность.
Поэтому вопрос:
"Итак, если болевые ощущения чаще всего связаны не с грыжа-
ми, то где они возникают на самом деле?"
Не вполне корректен. Какие боли имеются ввиду. Иваничев в монографии 1997 года в главе Боль предложил нормальную классификацию, где обозначил "дискогенную боль" как одну и девяти (!) причин болей. Чем же автора не устраивает такой подход?


----------



## alt-sp (15 Май 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> Эх, доктор!..  Не было у Вас в классе мальчика Серёжи!..


 
Уважаемая г-жа *klyuha*, Ваши инсинуации совершенно бессмысленны. У меня складывается впечатление, что Вы из тех кто "не читал, но осуждаю", а такая "фишка" уже не модна в современном обществе.
Я книгу скачал, читаю, там действительно нет рецензентов, как указал автор, но и нет упоминаний, что данная книга является монографией.
Относительно того, что автор называет данную публикацию монографией - считаю, что он имеет на это право т.к.:
1. Публикация подходит под определение монографии.
2. ГОСТ 7.60-2003. Система стандартов по информации, библиотечному и издательскому делу.
3.2.4.3.1 Научные и научно*-*популярные издания
3.2.4.3.1.1
*монография:* *Научное* _(требуется обязательное рецензирование)_ _или _*научно-популярное издание *_(не требуется рецензирование)_, содержащее полное и всестороннее исследование одной проблемы или темы и принадлежащее одному или нескольким авторам.
Тут Андрей Петрович пошел более рискованным путем, он дал возможность провести публичное обсуждение профессионалам в лечениях болей спины, а не ангажированным рецензентам.После обсуждения книга может получить рецензию и будет подходить под все параметры научной монографии (сейчас это согласно гост научно-популярная монография) в чем проблема?
Или Вы сомневаетесь в профессионализме консультирующих врачей на форуме и их теоретических знаниях?

На мой взгляд, публичное обсуждение – это лучшая рецензия книги, благо у нас есть площадка и профессионалы которые могут это сделать!

П.с. большая просьба к модераторам – пусть тут выскажутся профессионалы, по существу проблемы, и изложенной теории, которая касается сотен тысяч людей.
Как часто пишет Федор Петрович «многим не помогаем» вопрос почему? (это касается и операций).


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2015)

Очень интересная тема! я пока прочитал две последних страницы, но уже в полном восторге!!.. Если  так бурно обсуждается наличие или отсутствие точки в названии,  то что же будет, когда дело дойдет до содержания!!.. Ну, если конечно дойдет. .... 
P.S. хотя мне и название  импонирует  - задорное очень! и двусмысленности никакой не вызвало.... ..


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Май 2015)

Ну что ж, продолжим далее, тем более что доктор  *AIR*, не возражает.
_"Ошибочность подобных представлений нагляднее всего по-
казывают достижения тяжелоатлетов. Так, например, турец-
кий штангист Халиль Мутлу в 2001 году зафиксировал ре-
корд мира, взяв вес 168 килограммов, будучи сам при этом
легче 56 килограммов. Какая колоссальная сила в момент
толчка давила на его межпозвонковые диски!"_
Мне кажется пример со "здоровыми" штангистами очень неудачным. Не знаю как в практике других докторов, у меня количество штангистов, бодибилдеров, паур-лифтеров и прочих атлетов на приеме достаточное, чтобы сделать вывод, о вредности осевых нагрузок. Причем это поголовно тяжелые пациенты с выраженными грыжами дисков и корешковым синдромом. Некоторых привозят прямо с тренировки. Да и здесь на форуме консультируется большое количество спортсменов. А то что не болит на соревнованиях, так это скорее морально-волевые качества. Известны случаи, когда спортсмены высших достижений ставили свои рекорды испытывая значительные боли в спине.
Так что далеко идущий вывод:
_"Следовательно, первичны именно мышцы, а не диски.
Вместо бессмысленных схоластических исследований меж-
позвонковых дисков врачам уже давно следовало заняться
изучением мышц, являющихся, как мы выяснили, ключевы-
ми игроками в вопросах сохранения здоровья опорно-двига-
тельной системы"_.
Сделан исходя из привычного, но ложного представления о "крепости" спортсменов, не подтвержден статистикой и сам по сути является схоластикой, в которой автор так упорно обвиняет исследователей межпозвонковых дисков. 
Давайте зададимся вопросом: А чем, собственно не устраивают такие исследования? Разве плохо будет узнать больше подробностей о жизни позвоночника, патологии дисков и прочего? Зачем считать деньги, потраченные на эти исследования? Тем более деньги не наши, а ИХ? Они исследуют диски, а доктор Лукьянов _исследует (?) _мышцы. Каждый занимается своим делом. К чему эти беспардонные нападки, обвинения в схоластике? Как-то это не коллегиально...

Вот это:
"_Никаких тяжестей на го-
лове люди не переносят, однако грыжи в шее возникают не
намного реже, чем в нагружаемой пояснице"_.
Противоречит элементарной медицинской статистике:
*"В России частота грыж межпозвонковых дисков составляет примерно 300 случаев на 100 000 населения. Чаще заболевают мужчины трудоспособного возраста и лица, профессия которых связана с длительным сидячим положением, например шоферы. В 48 % случаев грыжи локализуются на уровне L5-S1 пояснично-крестцового отдела, в 46 % случаев — на уровне L4-L5, остальные 6 % на других уровнях или на нескольких уровнях пояснично-крестцового отдела. Грыжи на шейном уровне встречаются в 50 случаях на 100 000 населения. Чаще всего они возникают на уровне СV–СVI или СVI–СVII".*
Таким образом, грыжи шейного отдела позвоночника встречаются в 6 (!) раз реже поясничных.

"_Из сказанного можно сделать второй вывод: врачи лечат со-
всем не то, что болит"_.
Из сказанного такой вывод сделать нельзя.
1. Не доказано, что грыжа МПД не является источником боли.
2. Не рассмотрены все источники боли в спине, как это сделано у того же Иваничева. Противопоставляются только грыжи МПД и мышечные боли.
3.Не рассмотрены конкретные методики лечения, не оценена их эффективность с опорой на научные работы, не рассмотрены конкретные врачебные специальности (какие врачи? Гинеколог - тоже врач).
Продолжение следует...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Май 2015)

Даже с большой натяжкой данное произведение нельзя отнести к  научному труду. Наукой здесь даже и не пахнет. Одни фантазии.


----------



## AIR (18 Май 2015)

> Ну что ж, продолжим далее, тем более что доктор *AIR*, не возражает.


О! Цитаты пошли ..
Прочитал про штангистов и грыжи шеи - непонятно в чём непонятно. ....  Молодец Лукьянов ,  хотя  я в принципе и так знал, что он вдумчивый и с очень хорошим клинические мышлением. ..
А ещё Цитаты будут?  или пока эти разберем? 
P.S. О "научности" или " ненаучности"  я даже и рассуждать не буду - мне интересна только лечебно-практическая  сторона дела....


----------



## SvetlanaV (18 Май 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> о вредности осевых нагрузок.



 простите доктора не могу пройти) Вы знаете какую осевую нагрузку нам дают? тут продемонстрировали усилие, которое держит здоровый человек (тренер - бывший спинальник однако) - до 400 кг) на тренажере типа барабан)  - без осевой нагрузки не соберешь вертикаль - гравитация дает осевую нагрузку еще ту..... не будешь вертикаль держать - кирдык однако рано или поздно.... просто биомеханика должна быть правильной....

ЗЫ - Вы не правы - насчет вредности... вредно, когда биомеханика нарушена.... да и то иногда умудряются компенсировать. Вредно - неправильно. Правильно - всегда полезно. А что правильно - это индивидуально..... Поэтому и тяжелоатлетов как пациентов море - у всех. И у наших тренеров тоже.

прошу прощения, что не удержалась.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (19 Май 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> усилие, которое держит здоровый человек (тренер - бывший спинальник однако) - до 400 кг)


Но тут вопрос для чего это лично Вам нужно? Бурная молодость и остаток дней на каталке?


AIR написал(а):


> А ещё Цитаты будут?


Да.
Коротко о Веселовском и его: «Кризис в вертеброневрологии и пути его преодоления». На мой взгляд это совершенно не правильная трактовка смысла его статьи. Тем более что в ней же он наметил пути преодаления кризиса. Т.е в 93-м Венселовский не "разочаровался" в "созданном им детище" ((?) А Левит где???), а наметил пути дальнейшего развития вертеброневрологии как науки. И коллеги его-таки услышали, т.к. всего лишь через 4 года Иваничев издал отличную работу, главная мысль которой: "нет и не может быть единого источника боли в спине! Каждая боль имеет свои источник и требует своего этиотропного лечения".
Поэтому категорически не согласен с: 
"Вертеброневрология, не принеся сколько-нибудь значимых
научных и практических плодов, сегодня окончательно пре-
вратилась в сухую ветку медицинской науки".
Все было не так. Российская наука в те годы вся пострадала. В медицине серьезные научные исследования в целом были свернуты. Вертеброневрологию некому было развивать. Но тем не менее в 1996 году появилась специальность "мануальная терапия". И это уже не мало. К тому же, забегая вперед, в те годы грыжевая теория не была основной в объяснении причин боли в спине и корешкового синдрома.


----------



## AIR (19 Май 2015)

> Да.


Ну не, ребята, я так не играю...
Когда когда часть по болтологии  закончится и начнется полезно-практическая , вы уж позовите меня, пожалуйста...


----------



## SvetlanaV (19 Май 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но тут вопрос для чего это лично Вам нужно? Бурная молодость и остаток дней на каталке?



нет доктор - лично мне (я как раз этим занимаюсь) как раз для восстановления работоспособности и продления времени нормальной жизни без каких-либо двигательных ограничений) - не зря это называется реабилитацией)

ЗЫ - я просто сказала, что НЕЛЬЗЯ! говорить о вреде осевых нагрузок в принципе. Они необходимы. Без них - никуда. Просто подход должен быть грамотным.

400кг я конечно не держу) силенок не хватает.... Ребята в свои 40 с небольшим держат - после всех грыж и болячек). НО уже то, что держу и мой организм не выносит, а просто немножко взбадривает - это ОГРОМНЫЙ прогресс.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (19 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну не, ребята, я так не играю...
> Когда когда часть по болтологии  закончится и начнется полезно-практическая , вы уж позовите меня, пожалуйста...


Я тоже жду с нетерпением. Но пока 1/3 труда осилил и до содержания не добрался. А доберусь ли?... Но поелику автор всех нас огульно выставляет ничего не понимающими недоучками, то приходиться делать замечания по ходу чтения. Вот и увяз.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (19 Май 2015)

Но вот кажется что-то по существу:
"В качестве одного из главных источников боли в спине со-
временные учёные называют межпозвонковую грыжу."
"Попытаемся проанализи-
ровать известные на сегодняшний день факты".
"Во-первых, сильная боль в спине часто возникает без нали-
чия межпозвонковой грыжи".

Источников, цифр, статистики нет.

"В клинической практике случаи с грыжей
или без неё зачастую отличаются только картинками
МРТ".

Это очень поверхностное представление, замечу. Боли без грыжи МПД и с грыжей принципиально отличаются по выраженности, месту распространения, неврологическим проявлениям, вегетативной реакции и даже по описанию больного. Мануальный терапевт должен знать эти различия. На снимки МРТ направляются только те пациенты, у которых есть реальное подозрение на грыжу МПД.

"Нет абсолютно ника-
кой зависимости тяжести состояния пациента от размеров
межпозвонковой грыжи. Более того, грыжа иногда является
случайной находкой на КТ или МРТ позвоночника, когда
болевого синдрома у пациента нет".

Это выссказывание от части можно объяснить трудностью переводов. Тем не менее в иностранной литературе достаточно статей на тему зависимости выраженности клинических симптомов и грыжами МПД (http://josonline.org/pdf/v9i1p1.pdf).
Есть и кокрановские исследования на эту же тему. Большинство исследователей такую взаимосвязь находят.

Повторюсь, это относится к тем видам боли в спине, которые обусловлены именно грыжей МПД, а не другими причинами. Если старая грыжа не вызывает никаких болевых ощущений в силу того, что саногенетический процесс уже завершился, а боли есть из других источников (ТП, спондилоартроз и т.п.), то  само собой разумеется, что такой связи не будет.

/Rem/ Ссылка на справочник Кузнецова не корректна. У него на прямую сказано, что: "самая распространенной причиной радикулоисшемии является дискогенный дегенеративный стеноз корешкового канала (*латеральные грыжи дисков.*..."


----------



## AIR (19 Май 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Источников, цифр, статистики нет.


С одной стороны действительно так... Но времени для этого надо немало - я для диссертации честно говоря запурхался эти цифирки с источниками выковыривать... С другой стороны, это действительно уже общеизвестные факты.. и дополнительного подтверждения как бы не требуют..



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Боли без грыжи МПД и с грыжей принципиально отличаются по выраженности, месту распространения, неврологическим проявлениям, вегетативной реакции и даже по описанию больного.


Ой не факт! И примеров этому даже на этом форуме масса..  Да и у меня бывали пациенты после всех практически известных в Москве клиник ( и ЦКБ, 67я (Дзукаев), Бурденко и т.д.) и даже консультантов, когда специалисты были абсолютно уверены в грыжевой природе боли и рекомендовали только оперативное лечение... По разным соображением пациенты отказывались от операции и в итоге мы обходились именно работой с мышцами..



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт должен знать эти различия


Что то не так в Датском королевстве... так как получается , что эти различия не знают и очень многие неврологи, нейрохирурги... даже весьма обременённые опытом и степенями..



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Есть и кокрановские исследования на эту же тему. Большинство исследователей такую взаимосвязь находят.


Если доказано, что только грыжа в данном случае является причиной, а в реалиях нашего времени наличие грыжи, без наличия мышечно-тонического компонента, бывает очень редко *и не подтверждено источниками , цифрами, статистикой.. * Где бы указывалось что грыжа точно есть, а мышечно-тонических нарушений *точно *нет...
Такой вот калАмбур...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Май 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> С одной стороны действительно так...


Уважаемый доктор  *AIR.* ваши рассуждения мне в целом близки и понятны, как впрочем и рассуждения доктора Лукьянова. Я так же как и вы полагаю, что нет четких всеобщих критериев источника боли в спине, но в отличие от автора данной "монографии" (ну что поделаешь, претензии автора. От сюда и требование как к любой монографии цифр и доказательств. Разве вы не проходили этого чистилища на ученых советах, когда некоторые ученые цеплялись за каждое слово? Я еще очень добр ), я не ищу *ЕДИНОГО* объяснения для всех болей в спине. Его нет и быть не может! Болей ровно столько, сколько структур в  области спины и зоне иррадиации может рождать боль. И все они описаны и Ивничевым, и Лиевым и, до них, Левитом. Я так же абсолютно уверен в возможности *ЛЮБЫХ СОЧЕТАНИЙ* источников боли у любого пациента. Миозит + спондилоартроз + грыжа - да сколько угодно! Первичный ТП-обусловленный мышечный гипертонус с последующим образованием грыжи МПД - вполне вероятно. И в этом ребусе волей - неволей каждый раз приходится разбираться. Но ни мало не сомневаясь, что называется. на голубом глазу утверждать что грыжа МПД не имеет вообще никакого значения в болях в спине, это, простите меня признак дремучей безграмотности.

Не спорю, мы имеем некоторый перекос в сторону грыжевой этиологии, главным образом со стороны наших коллег невропатологов и нейрохирургов. Но это вопрос традиций, адата и пассивности руководителей здравоохранения, а не нашей некомпетентности.

Но если Лукьянов ставил соей целью ниспровержение этой традиции, то он добился ровно обратного эффекта. В медицине к таким трудам относятся не просто с пренебрежением, а с ярым отторжением. Хотите изменить ситуацию? Создайте вал *научных* публикаций в неврологических (лучше импортных) и нейрохирургических журналах, опубликуйте главы по вертеброневрологии в  ИХ учебниках и руководствах. И будет вам счастье. Давайте будем объективны, мы, мануальные терапевты на это не способны, по крайней мере на данном этапе развития специальности. Поэтому будем надеяться на медленное эволюционирование взглядов и по мере сил делать свою работу, тем более нам больше ни чего и не остается. Ситуация с грыжевой ориентацией невропатологов будет меняться очень медленно, а с избыточной хирургической активностью - еще медленнее.

Однако продолжим... Но коротко.
"Во-вторых, каким образом анальгетики способны умень-
шить сдавление нерва грыжей, если её размеры после при-
ёма лекарств остаются прежними, но боль при этом умень-
шается или вовсе уходит?"
На то они и анальгетики, чтобы уменьшать ЛЮБУЮ боль, в не зависимости от компрессии корешка.

"В-третьих, в рамках грыжевой доктрины нет нормального
объяснения хронически рецидивирующему течению рассма-
триваемой патологии".
Есть нормальное объяснение.
"Логично было бы
предположить, что дискогенный конфликт, раз появившись,
должен неуклонно нарастать по мере прогрессирования про-
цесса".
Совершенно не логично. Грыжа не есть что-то раз и навсегда неизменное. Во-первых она смещается вслед за позвонком. Во вторых, ее давление на сосудисто-нервное сплетение может вызывать отек разной интенсивности. В-третьих есть саногенетические механизмы ограничивающие патологическое воздействие грыжи.

"В-четвёртых, почему дистрофия межпозвонковых дисков,
приводящая в итоге к формированию грыжи, захватывает
почти всегда лишь один-два соседних позвонково-двига-
тельных сегмента?"
Потому что это места наибольшей перегрузки или травмирования.

"грыжевая _теория холодца_"
- Это вообще о чем?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Май 2015)

"анато-
мические данные отвергают принципиальную возможность
такого сдавления".

Это надо нейрохирургам рассказать:







"при различной силе сдавления нерва
снизится или вовсе пропадёт чувствительность в зоне ин-
нервации и одновременно там же появятся разной степени
выраженности двигательные рассройства".

Автор видимо пропустил занятие по физиологии на первом курсе, где студенты касаются нерва лягушки. Легчайшее прикосновение вызывает бурную реакции. Скорее всего это все же боль. Ну а на самом деле мы имеем дело с комплексным давлением грыжи, отека и воспаления. И они не обязательно ущемляют именно ствол СМ нерва или корешки. Достаточно раздражения синувертебрального нерва, чтобы запустить реакцию острейшей боли. 
Но у цитируемого автором Кузнецова (2000) мы можем прочесть следующее объяснение корешковой боли:


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Май 2015)

Таким образом, научное объяснение как появляется боль из-за грыжи, есть.

Вышеперечисленное ставит под сомнения выводы автора:
"Это будет третьим выводом: лечение основано на негод-
ных теориях".
А банальное и общепринятое:
"Четвёртый вывод: обезболивающими препаратами выле-
читься невозможно".
давно не требует такого жара обсуждения.

Глава "Хирургическое лечение"
Написана в присущей автору манере обобщенной критики без конкретики. Но  мы, терапевты, не по наслышке знаем недостатки хирургического лечения, а так же излишний крен в сторону хирургии грыж МПД без достаточных оснований, поэтому оставлю ее без комментариев.

Глава "ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ".
Сразу замечу не правильный симантический разбор слова. Суть термина в окончании -оз, означающего дегенерацию (артроз, спондилез). Т.е. дегенеративное заболевание кости и хряща. Трудно не согласиться, что используется "остеохондроз" излишне и имеет самые широкие трактовки. Но надо отметить что он имеет международное признание и есть в МКБ10. К тому же отрицать сам факт наличия дегенеративного процесса структур позвоночника не приходится. Клинических обоснований тому миллионы. Но то что здесь "Как воздух нужна новая, адекватная теория". Я бы отнес на счет литературного преувеличения. Нужны дальнейшие исследования с целью выяснения причинно-следственных связей дегеренативного процесса как части старения позвоночника и его способности давать болевые ощущения.
Тут также надо разнести по разным полочкам укоренившееся правоприменение термина и научные представления. Каюсь, грешен, т.к. сам широко использую этот термин, хотя он мне и не нравится. Но с одной стороны, меня оправдывает то, что слово "остеохондроз" часто избавляет от длительных и малопонятных больному объяснений его истинного состояния - уж больно термин раскрученный и общеизвестный. А с другой он устраивает медицинских чиновников для оправдания назначений (мануальная терапия, УВТ, физиотерапия). Но я, произнося "остеохондроз" подразумеваю под ним именно то, с чем на самом деле приходится иметь дело, скажем спондилез или вообще трудно объяснимое: Триггерная зона. Это делается лишь для краткости и сокращения дистанции от диагностики к лечению. Полагаю, что подавляющее большинство практикующих врачей поступают так же, не питая никаких иллюзий в отношении самого термина. Примем так же во внимание, что тот же спондилез - это несомненно остеохондроз в более узком понимании.

Глава: "THE TRIGGER OF THE GUN
(МИОГЕННАЯ ТЕОРИЯ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА И ГРЫЖ)"
Красивое предположение, о котором, кстати сказать рассуждают многие исследователи и практики, включая меня:
"Практически сразу, с момента патологического укороче-
ния мышцы, в зажатом ею межпозвонковом диске начи-
наются проблемы с поступлением питательных веществ и до-
ставкой кислорода. Повышенное внутридисковое давление
нарушает их нормальную диффузию".
К сожалению так и не подтверждено экспериментально с достаточной степенью доказательности. Во-первых не встречались электро-миографические исследования, которые могли бы пролить свет на то, какие именно мышцы напряжены, особенно на раннем этапе. Во-вторых до конце не выяснена морфология самих ТП. Не ясна роль проприорецепторов в формировании напряжения и боли. Наконец, не установлена роль связочного аппарата и соотношение статических гравитационных наргузок и локальных перегрузок. Т.е. все это пока только красивые и вполне возможно верные, но не доказанные вещи.


----------



## Pleion (9 Мар 2021)

Я не врач, но мое мнение такое, в любом случаи виноваты грыжы и прочие суставные болезни, это все первопричина, а потом уже идет последствие на мыжцы и корешки, есть люди у которые кости да кожа и при этом проблем и болей ни каких нет.


----------



## AIR (9 Мар 2021)

Pleion написал(а):


> Я не врач, но мое мнение такое, в любом случаи виноваты грыжи и прочие суставные болезни, это все первопричина, а потом уже идет последствие на мышцы и корешки


Нонче демократия и каждый имеет право на свое собственное мнение,  пусть даже ничем не обоснованное...👍



Pleion написал(а):


> есть люди у которые кости да кожа и при этом проблем и болей ни каких нет.


Элементарно, Ватсон! У них нет мышц - соответственно, нет проблем и болей!


----------



## Pleion (10 Мар 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> У них нет мышц - соответственно, нет проблем и болей!


Мышцы болят только когда хорошо потрудился или от воспаления если рядом очаг, просто они так болеть не могут


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2021)

@Pleion, а 10 лет в школе посидеть, а некоторые ещё 5-6 лет в институте,  а потом за компьютером ежедневно от 8 часов и больше - это они хорошо потрудились, удерживая туловище вертикально и в определённой позе, или потрудились плохо? 🤔


----------



## Pleion (10 Мар 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> А 10 лет в школе посидеть, а некоторые ещё 5-6 лет в институте,  а потом за компьютером ежедневно от 8 часов и больше - это они хорошо потрудились, удерживая туловище вертикально и в определённой позе, или потрудились плохо? 🤔  🤔


Ну и в итоге болезнь позвоночника разного вида (сколеоз, искривления, протрузии, грыжи, болезни самого сустава) мышцы лишь лиш инструмент которые должны поддерживать сустав и питать его и болеть он проста так не может.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2021)

Pleion написал(а):


> Ну и в итоге болезнь позвоночника разного вида (сколеоз, искривления, протрузии, грыжи, болезни самого сустава) мышцы лишь лиш инструмент которые должны поддерживать сустав и питать его и болеть он проста так не может.


Может.
Это старость и она приходит ко всем.
А перечисленное Вами лишь отдаляет и уменьшает эти проявления.


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2021)

Pleion написал(а):


> Ну и в итоге болезнь позвоночника разного вида (сколеоз, искривления, протрузии, грыжи, болезни самого сустава) мышцы лишь лиш инструмент которые должны поддерживать сустав и питать его и болеть он проста так не может.


Мдаа.. потрясающее видение.. понимания минус ноль...  я в растерянности,  мне даже и сказать нечего..


----------



## Виктор-72 (11 Мар 2021)

Pleion написал(а):


> мышцы лишь лиш инструмент которые должны поддерживать сустав и питать его и болеть он проста так не может.


Не надо так громко говорить об этом. Поверьте, здесь есть люди, которые понимают что к чему. Перечитайте "Собачье сердце", Вам понравится.
---
Хотя, нет, виноват, перечитал Вашу фразу - соглашусь - просто так болеть не может, факт.


----------

